# what car do you drive?



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

hay guys,

just fought id ask if we have any petrol heads on here?

what car have you got, let me no? any modifications on them?

i gota 328i bmw 200bhp coupe (just fought id mention here, iv got a new bmw now, same as my old 1, but its a minter, in red looks the dogs. lowered on m3 wheels : )

ok update i have just purchused my 3rd bmw 328i but this is the 328i genuine sport, so its full m-tec, looks the tits very happy. so now selling me red 328i coupe

any other beemer lovers here?


----------



## rhysox (Aug 11, 2008)

2001 ibiza cupra 20v turbo 245bhp


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

rhysox said:


> 2001 ibiza cupra 20v turbo 245bhp


not a bad car, my mrs brother has one in yellow but its complety tandard not sure of the bhp? but nice motor.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

a fiat bravo 1.4 lol sorry bit boring, but it comes with some BK racing alloys lol


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

06 astra 1.6 twinport sxi sports hatch

love it to be fair

gonna get a scirocco next


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Golf gt tdi remapped to 400torque and about 180bhp. Nice mid range but want a high revving petrol next. Civic type R JDM import that revs to 9000 :thumb:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Audi a3 2.0 tdi s-line quattro. love it!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

I dont drive got my missus a suburu legacy nice cars plenty space for fishin lol


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

8 seater Toyota lucidia estima not much good for pulling the birds, but very usefull when there in it, curtains all round all seats lay flat and back ones fold away


----------



## Johno23 (Sep 28, 2008)

Lexus IS 200 Sport(Black)

no mods but looks good


----------



## Sti_prodrive (Sep 9, 2008)

Lexus IS200 & Subaru WR1 458bhp


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Vectra 2.2 SRI

looking into a 4.2 V8 Audi S4


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

Vauxhall Astra VXR 300BHP

http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q6/jonkvxr/petesvxr.jpg


----------



## Jayy (Jan 5, 2008)

Used to be a Lotus Elise S2 111s, but it's mini cooper s at the moment.


----------



## Goff (Jan 19, 2009)

A crappy 2005 Citroen C3 - the WORST car i have ever owned. :cursing:

But i guess also riding a couple of stonkin bikes makes up for it :thumb:


----------



## muscleoyeah (Sep 12, 2008)

a good old astra


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

oliver Roberts said:


> hay guys,
> 
> just fought id ask if we have any petrol heads on here?
> 
> ...


yup- see my album pics i luuurve beemers:thumbup1:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Bentley Continental

Spyker super car

London taxi when i dont want to be seen.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

vauxhall vx220.....makes me look huge:thumb:

&

suzuki fat-boy.....makes me look lean:thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

R33 Skyline


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Kezz said:


> R33 Skyline


u lucky bast*rd i want it lol :thumbup1:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

laurie g said:


> yup- see my album pics i luuurve beemers:thumbup1:


good lad

cant beat the bmw's, i love em, i want a bi turbo next, even tho they are all left hand drive. or the m3 but been told there's not much in it from my 328 to a m3?? :tongue:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

jimbo said:


> Golf gt tdi remapped to 400torque and about 180bhp. Nice mid range but want a high revving petrol next. Civic type R JDM import that revs to 9000 :thumb:


i drvien a standard golf gt tdi and they go like f**k, id love to have one for a every day car but for some reason the insurance is high on them for me, more expensive than my bmw?


----------



## jay_handley (Mar 13, 2009)

106 gti 183 bhp love it but insurance is a killer at 20 lmao


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dont laugh but a Fiat Stilo Arbath


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

1967 S-Type Jaguar 3.8 220BHP

2001 Jaguar XJ8 300 odd BHP

My old jag [still owned] and lotus (sold now)










My new Jag;










www.shootingjags.co.uk


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

black audi tt225 coupe


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

clio sport!


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

Miller said:


> 06 astra 1.6 twinport sxi sports hatch


same but mine is 55 plate


----------



## AntWarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

Nissan Skyline, modified to 540 bhp


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

jay_handley said:


> 106 gti 183 bhp love it but insurance is a killer at 20 lmao


i had a 1.1 106 and was brainwashed that all 106's were the shiz. Finally realised that even tho the Gti's are fast, there's more grown up cars than them.

Got a fiesta in the end and i'm happy with it. Guess your on 106oc?


----------



## AntWarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

AntWarrior said:


> Nissan Skyline, modified to 540 bhp


I havn't really got this car. Just wanted to dream for a bit


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

reanult clio 1.2 austin mini mayfair modified


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

Polo gti :whistling:

Theres method to my madness  I drive girly cars because when i drive down the road the girlies take a shine to it and look at it to admire. Then theres me sat there smiling and waving or giving a wink :lol:


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

never heard that pulling technique b4 lux lol.

ive got an astra bertone coupe for next two-three months then im getting an a3 1.9tdi probly!


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Gent said:


> 1967 S-Type Jaguar 3.8 220BHP
> 
> 2001 Jaguar XJ8 300 odd BHP
> 
> ...





paulo said:


> black audi tt225 coupe





AntWarrior said:


> Nissan Skyline, modified to 540 bhp





jay_handley said:


> 106 gti 183 bhp love it but insurance is a killer at 20 lmao


now these are some nice cars, those pug gti go like stink, my mate has one and it shifts like mad.

im going evo 6 next but not till i get my insurance down lol :lol:


----------



## matt3178 (May 20, 2006)

a 1996 64bhp diesel caddy van woohoo or the wifes 1.2l honda jazz

:crying:


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

AntWarrior said:


> I havn't really got this car. Just wanted to dream for a bit


You want to dream bit higher!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## meatstick (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a 1.1 94 N reg fiesta as I crashed my last car and it's all I can afford, or afford to insure right now. It's bollox!

Some one scratched a big cock on the roof the other month and I don't even care, the car is that ****!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have one of these for me and my daughter...sensible but i love it!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

AUDI TT 225BHP


----------



## need2feed (Feb 18, 2009)

G cherokee SRT8 chipped to 480 bhp. with lpg conversion. Great car but no boot due to 2 massive gas tanks...


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

AntWarrior said:


> I havn't really got this car. Just wanted to dream for a bit


lol fair play

if i was dreaming would have to be a bugatti veyron :thumb:


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

UK classic impreza turbo no mods


----------



## andyjames (Nov 20, 2008)

oliver Roberts said:


> good lad
> 
> cant beat the bmw's, i love em, i want a bi turbo next, even tho they are all left hand drive. or the m3 but been told there's not much in it from my 328 to a m3?? :tongue:


nah mate, ive had 2 M3's in the past, E36 and E46. Both are much quicker than the 328. E36 M3 321bhp and E46 M3 343bhp respectively.

Currently I own a Ferrari F430, TVR Cerbera 4.5, Ducati 1098R, Harley Night Rod Special and a Harley Fat Bob CVO.

If i were u mate, I'd seriously take that M3 for a test drive. Leave the SMG and convertible, go for manual coupe. Great cars. I had an M5 last year, amazing car but yet again, crap SMG gearbox (u cant get a new M5 manual in UK only SMG)


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

FORD KA

ITS SHINEH!


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

Jay.32 said:


> AUDI TT 225BHP


I always fancied a TT, I like the old one better

Wish we would have got one as the 2nd car rather than the 206cc


----------



## bootneck (Feb 28, 2009)

am i the only EVO driver??

evo vi icelle blue 348 bhp


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

A chipped BMW 323ci 2001 in Topaz Blue with 240hp and 19" M Wheels


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

oliver Roberts said:


> good lad
> 
> cant beat the bmw's, i love em, i want a bi turbo next, even tho they are all left hand drive. or the m3 but been told there's not much in it from my 328 to a m3?? :tongue:


Yeah mate, apparently there isn't a hugely noticable difference in acceleration and since they're limited to 155mph you're not gonna notice much difference at all, the new M3 does look awesome tho, especially in white with the black carbon fibre roof, love the sound as well!!


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Mosford said:


> A chipped BMW 323ci 2001 in Topaz Blue with 240hp and 19" M Wheels


yh i was told theres not a great differce with the m3, i was told the 328i and the m3 arent so diffent, but the m3 looks gourgeous :lol:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

bootneck said:


> am i the only EVO driver??
> 
> evo vi icelle blue 348 bhp


good lad. im going evo for my next car when i can afford the insurance lol. i got 2 mates wid a evo each, one of them is up to 404bhp, had all his tuning done at alan and jeffery's and plymouth and my other mates is about 320bhp both evo 6's, what model evo you got mate?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I got a Lexus is200 with full lexus styling kit, strathcaron blue


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

a 1.6 focus edge at weekends

a 1.9 fiesta van during the week

i razz the fa**y off the van as it's a works van and bottom end it picks up

a few years ago i researched elises, caterhams, evos, etc but i decided to get me a deposit on a house instead so im stuck with the focus


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

oliver Roberts said:


> yh i was told theres not a great differce with the m3, i was told the 328i and the m3 arent so diffent, but the m3 looks gourgeous :lol:


hmm id disagree there i had a long old test drive in the m3 the new shape and it is a beast- the noise is awesome pulls like mental BUT i still settlled for a 335d

a) 35mpg even caning it

B) 580nm of torque ( more then an m6)

c) potential for a chip upgrade to 340 bhp and 680 nm

my boss had his chipped- he took me for a spin off a slip road at langauge business park in plymouth 160mph and the fecking thing was still pulling ( hit the limiter)

chipped 335 vs new m3 not much in it he had it on a rolling road 0-60 4.7 ( fair enough rolling road- normal conditions probably bout 5.3 but still)


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> I got a Lexus is200 with full lexus styling kit, strathcaron blue


nice one lexuses are ace i used to have the gs430 sport- most comfortable car i ever owned ( didnt like corners though):laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

1994 Toyota Supra Mk4. Sunset orange, Was N/A but converted to single turbo, bhp i would imagine in the region of 320 but not had it on the rollers yet. :thumbup1:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

laurie g said:


> hmm id disagree there i had a long old test drive in the m3 the new shape and it is a beast- the noise is awesome pulls like mental BUT i still settlled for a 335d
> 
> a) 35mpg even caning it
> 
> ...


yeh thats a fair shout, its only what i read on a forum? but they do sound gourgeous. but mine's a 1998 year so can do plenty off mods to the engine.

but in my opinion the new bmw's are so technical when you re-mao them it so expensive but so worth it lol :thumbup1:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> 1994 Toyota Supra Mk4. Sunset orange, Was N/A but converted to single turbo, bhp i would imagine in the region of 320 but not had it on the rollers yet. :thumbup1:


ah what a motor, do love the supra's, theres a fella where i live who has one but non turbo and he;s got a full body kit ect and looks awsome


----------



## bootneck (Feb 28, 2009)

got the 6 mate only had it a few weeks its awesome,although im on first name terms with the lad behind the counter at the shell garage!

but go for it mate they are worth it;-)


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Crashed my car last week, im nearly 21 with 2 years NCB and insurance on a ****ey ancient 1.6L pug is over a grand, thats after days of shopping around for quotes...I'm going back to skipping on public transport, **** paying all of the ridiculous taxes for a sub standard road network and overpriced fuel.


----------



## bearman (Feb 22, 2009)

ive got a bmw 330ci and i can tell you i have been in an m3 and u can notice the difference in power but most noted is the difference in handling.


----------



## sasi (Mar 23, 2009)

BUS

revocation of a license


----------



## scoobylaw (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a RS6 estate, the perfect family car. Room for the kid, the luggage, the Larger than average boxerdog and still take u to 60 in 4.7 and touch 190mph.

If only it run on h20 i'd love it!


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

bootneck said:


> got the 6 mate only had it a few weeks its awesome,although im on first name terms with the lad behind the counter at the shell garage!
> 
> but go for it mate they are worth it;-)


o crist yeh, i really want a 6 next but insurance is a bit high atm, but my mate is pushing 404bhp power out of his and its a complete nut of a car would love to own it :thumbup1:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

bearman said:


> ive got a bmw 330ci and i can tell you i have been in an m3 and u can notice the difference in power but most noted is the difference in handling.


thats a fair shout, i take it your bmw is pretty new being a 330ci, mines a 1998 328i but when i read up about the m3 on the e36 shape thats not surpose to be much in it, its the m3 evo with all the power.

i dont no much about the newer shape to be honest, i might have to see if i cn blag bmw to let me take it for a test spin lol :whistling: like that will happen lol :thumb:


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

I've had an E46 M3, and there's miles between them and the 330ci, mine was an 05 plate.

Now I'm skint though ha ha! I've got a 54 plate Shogun Sport, and I've still got my Fiat Coupé 20vt. That was the first car I bought when I was 18, I'm 22 now.


----------



## bootneck (Feb 28, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> o crist yeh, i really want a 6 next but insurance is a bit high atm, but my mate is pushing 404bhp power out of his and its a complete nut of a car would love to own it :thumbup1:


yep your right there im 28 and still pay £900 but i dont have any NCD the downside of going on my dads ins!!!!

get a ncd mate its the best way to keep the quotes down IME:thumbup1:


----------



## bootneck (Feb 28, 2009)

JohnOvManc said:


> UK classic impreza turbo no mods


what you waiting for mate!!,get a downpipe on,it was the single best mod i did to mine,cheap to as it was secondhand:thumbup1:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

This is my baby...... :thumb:


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Just sold a Focus ST3 an this is my new motor:





Missing the power of the ST mind you, but more than happy with the Kuga


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

laurie g said:


> hmm id disagree there i had a long old test drive in the m3 the new shape and it is a beast- the noise is awesome pulls like mental BUT i still settlled for a 335d
> 
> a) 35mpg even caning it
> 
> ...


YES!! Gonna get myself one of these next! Not the 335d but the 330d because I want manual not auto. The performance of a remapped 330d is just amazing considering its a diesel! 500+nm, late 200 bhp and nearly 50mpg! NICE CARS!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Audi S4.

So according to Topgear, i'm a c*nt.


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

just sold my beautiful black 231 mazdaspeed bodykitted RX8 and i have not yet driven another car in it's price range that handles any where near as good. It matched the new shape M3 on the top gear test track at over 100bhp down:thumb:

Now i have a gorgeous son i'm afraid it's a new shape civic executive,And for a family car they are great, lots of toys:thumb:


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

My baby... :thumb:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

nice nelson im lookin at buying a brand new 911- as a company car! 225g of c02 and 4 seats plus 33mpg combined cycle! ( well aint bothered about the latter id get a fuel card) the gen 2 911 is awesome, just need to see if my director will allow me to have it


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Good effort mate - any jobs going...? :whistling:

They've done some good work on the Gen II cars to get the Co2 down, unfortunately mine was just prior to that, so my road tax is a £400 pa... :cursing:

My own fault to a point, I fell in love witht he RS60 and just couldn't wait for the Gen II cars...


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I dont drive :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> I dont drive :crying: :crying: :crying:


Dont worry....

Just pick a random sports car and say you own it. This is the internet baby!

What about this;










Or what about, this;










:lol:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Gent said:


> Dont worry....
> 
> Just pick a random sports car and say you own it. This is the internet baby!
> 
> ...


ooh! in that case i drive a D'Lorean (back to the future car)










thats just my sunday drive car though, on mondays i like to cruise around in my Bugatti EB110 Supersport










Tuesdays car is a Spyker C8 Laviolette










and for the rest of the week i use my jet pack to get around :laugh:










and if i need to go to the shop for a pint of milk i normally take my baby...










its the Harrier GR3 'Jump Jet'


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

laurie g said:


> nice one lexuses are ace i used to have the gs430 sport- most comfortable car i ever owned ( didnt like corners though):laugh:


I know what you mean mate, had a few twitchy moments with mine :whistling:


----------



## brett the heart (May 11, 2008)

ford couger 2.5 l v6 petrol


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> I know what you mean mate, had a few twitchy moments with mine :whistling:


That's a bad feeling&#8230; In the Lotus tail out was fun&#8230; However when the traction control broke on the V8 Jag I very nearly died!!! I had to burn those pants&#8230;

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>

I drove it for about a week with no traction control, it would lose it in the dry on normal bends. Its amazing how traction control becomes part of driving&#8230;.

<o> </o><o> </o>

I then had to burn the pants I was wearing when I paid £400 to get it fixed, That's specialist, not main dealer pricing, they quoted £1200!!!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Mosford said:


> A chipped BMW 323ci 2001 in Topaz Blue with 240hp and 19" M Wheels


Out of interest how did you hit 240bhp with a 323ci?? And only a chip??

I havea 325ci sport with a customised remap of the engine and its only sitting around 210bhp.


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

Goose said:


> Out of interest how did you hit 240bhp with a 323ci?? And only a chip??
> 
> I havea 325ci sport with a customised remap of the engine and its only sitting around 210bhp.


To figure this out, we need to understand, are you guys talking rolling road? Net or Flywheel? <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o></o>

As, if you are 210 at the wheels on the rolling road and he says he's 240 Fly then its about the same. <o></o>

<o></o>

Remember a custom remap and a chip are the same thing... His chip is mapped for his car generically and yours has been tailored for yours with a laptop.<o></o>

<o> </o>

I have the data cable and laptop for my Jag, a "chip" and remap produce similar curves on my real time engine data. <o></o>


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

This is my motor, for sale if anyones interested and it's advertised in the classified section......


----------



## smudge (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

smudge said:


>


good lad


----------



## smudge (Sep 15, 2008)

cheers mate.

picked up some brand new wheels yesterday 17x10 all round and will be et10 front and et0 at the rear, and im going to take the coilovers down a bit more


----------



## TVRTUSCAN (Nov 5, 2008)

Thought i'd add my one in since we are showing pictures.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Gent said:


> 1967 S-Type Jaguar 3.8 220BHP
> 
> 2001 Jaguar XJ8 300 odd BHP
> 
> ...


Very nice mate, iv'e had more jags than i can remember, at the mo i'm i driving what is now a very rare last of line 4.0 jaguarsport twr xjr.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

TVRTUSCAN said:


> Thought i'd add my one in since we are showing pictures.


ah man u have a Tuscan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i f'in love that car!!! been in one before feck me its fast!


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> Very nice mate, iv'e had more jags than i can remember, at the mo i'm i driving what is now a very rare last of line 4.0 jaguarsport twr xjr.


Ahhh the TWR racing days. Brings a tear to my eye. Once we were great&#8230; <?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape id=_x0000_i1025 style="WIDTH: 15pt; HEIGHT: 15pt" alt="0" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata o:href="http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/images/smilies/001_smile.gif" src="file:///D:\Users\halls5\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape><o></o>

<o></o>

Why, we the English allow the Germans and Japs to beat us at our own game these days. :cursing: <o></o>

<o></o>

Infact the picture of the TVR above makes me bloody furious. Why have we allowed the Russions to buy TVR and singlehandedly kill it. TVR was doing well, it was just starting to have good [reliable] cars, it was saying goodbye to the ubiquitous Rover P5B-V8, making its own engines, then we sold it to the Russians. :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:<o></o>

<o> </o>

Don't get me started on the travesty that is BMW B-ini's, Which idiots in the <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">UK</st1lace></st1:country-region> are buying a Bini Clubman with a suicide door that OPENS ON TO THE ROAD! - YOU FASHION IDIOTS. :confused1: <o></o>

<o> </o>

Rant, moan, whine winge&#8230;. - sorry. :laugh:<o></o>

<o> </o>

PS, I get a 1970 Cortina delivered tomorrow ill try to get some pics up here&#8230;

With a 1967 S-Type and a 1970 Cortina Mk3 i could film my own episode of the Sweney. :cool2:

<o></o>

<o> </o>


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

i drive a work car, and a 2.0 16v nova 160bhp


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Gent said:


> Ahhh the TWR racing days. Brings a tear to my eye. Once we were great&#8230; <?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 coordsize="21600,21600" o:spt="75" oreferrelative="t" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" filled="f" stroked="f"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:extrusionok="f" gradientshapeok="t" o:connecttype="rect"></vath><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o:lock v:ext="edit" aspectratio="t"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape style="WIDTH: 15pt; HEIGHT: 15pt" id=_x0000_i1025 type="#_x0000_t75" alt="0"><v:imagedata src="file:///D:\Users\halls5\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.gif" o:href="http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/images/smilies/001_smile.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape><o></o>
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> ...


 :lol: , And i thought i was bad:lol:, i could talk cars all day mate.

Mk3 cortina eh, best looking cortina ford ever made, it was my second car, dark blue with blue vinyl interior, i loved it after the little mini 850 i'd had before.

Good to see another jag fan, love the sweeney ref:thumb:.


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

sold my X5 4.8is fully loaded and its the one thing i miss since leaving blighty....0-60 6 secs....sweet


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

i had one of these before the X5.... M3 carbon black with red leather......awesome drive


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

A sensible economical Audi A2 1.4 TDI......traded in my not so sensible Ltd Edition Honda Civic 1.6 SR VTech for it.

Lou


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

2002 Golf GTi as daily hack

1600 Rally engined corsa is my toy 

Honda Civic project going on too


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Scrappy said:


> i drive a work car, and a 2.0 16v nova 160bhp


pics of the nova dude? you tkaing it to PVS?


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

Scrappy said:


> i drive a work car, and a 2.0 16v nova 160bhp


hell yeah! :thumb:


----------



## bawny (Jan 25, 2009)

I've got an old style 320d and my wife drives an '07 plate 120D

Love 'em both to be honest.....

pics to follow. :thumb:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

TVRTUSCAN said:


> Thought i'd add my one in since we are showing pictures.


are you ment to be parked in a disabled oarking space haha na lovely car mate:thumbup1:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Gent said:


> hell yeah! :thumb:


erp thats what i call a nova lol

my mate had a 2.0ltr turbo nova, and omg that car was like a bat outa hell. never been in some think like that before. id love to get a car like this brown nova and stick a turbo lump in it


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> erp thats what i call a nova lol
> 
> my mate had a 2.0ltr turbo nova, and omg that car was like a bat outa hell. never been in some think like that before. id love to get a car like this brown nova and stick a turbo lump in it


Thing is though, you say "bat out of hell", but what have you compared it to? I am assuming you are a little younger than me. (txt speak etc, no offence, just a guess?)

When you are younger a Turbo Nova seems cool and fast (trust me), but as you age you find out they are not that quick, well ok, in the UK there may be one or two fast ones, but the majority are just pants.

In a straight line it may pull 0-60 in about 6-8 seconds on a good day, but that's the same as my 10 year old Jag, or a BMW Diesel. Then when it comes to corners and brakes the nova is seriously compromised, unless you have spent £5K, -in which case why not buy a decent car, with the cash.

Lets not even talk about top speed, as the Nova depending on gearing will have issues getting to 125mph. Let alone being stable and having the aero dynamics of a spasticated brick.

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>

I post on several car forums, my stance is the same, rather than tying a ribbon on a turd, -polish a rough diamond!

Scooby is a better choice if you only have £1000 or so. :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

have to disagree a bit there mate,i see where your coming from in regards the money you'll end up spending compared to what you could by in the end but its not about that.

Generally speaking when the calibra/cavalier turbo transplant is performed on a nova or corsa the gearbox goes with it as well,so gearing for top speed is well in excess of 125mph,granted aerodynamics do take there toll but not to the extent which your describing there,over 200bhp and over 200lbs/ft of torque in something that weighs less than a tonne,come on there has to be something wrong with you if you dont think that equates to one rapid little car.

Yes because of weight issues in the turbo engine it does cause handling problems but 5k to sort wtf?!?!? i dont think so lol

I've seen plenty of these little things built on a budget of 2k,including car,engine,suspension and brakes and watched them officially timed at sub 6 sec to 60 and 13 second quarters,thats seriously quick for the cash,imo theres nothing more satisfying than seeing some unassuming little bucket destroy someone in some stuck up piece of machinery!


----------



## jay_handley (Mar 13, 2009)

i agree with you mate.

plus a turbo nova with sh*t on a 10 year old jag with good tyres and suspension you will do 0-60 in around 6.00-6.5 seconds with a good take off.

plus in a straight line a 220 bhp nova with a good tyre setup and suspension will wieght in at around 700kg with inteior so thats 220bhp per tonne with ex amout of torque. and your jags what say 250 bhp at 2 toone so you have 125bhp per tonne with ex amount of torque.

you wouldnt stand a chance in that jag


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

1.0 litre citroen ax.

had 115mph out of it on the m6 going to brum


----------



## j4ldo (Sep 20, 2008)

weeman said:


> have to disagree a bit there mate,i see where your coming from in regards the money you'll end up spending compared to what you could by in the end but its not about that.
> 
> Generally speaking when the calibra/cavalier turbo transplant is performed on a nova or corsa the gearbox goes with it as well,so gearing for top speed is well in excess of 125mph,granted aerodynamics do take there toll but not to the extent which your describing there,over 200bhp and over 200lbs/ft of torque in something that weighs less than a tonne,come on there has to be something wrong with you if you dont think that equates to one rapid little car.
> 
> ...


Agreed

gone are the days when i used to be into cars like that , i used to know a 2L turbo nova than ran mid - high 12s 1/4 mile and was built on a budget of about 3 grand,

i Had a standard calibra turbo

2L 16v corsa ran mid 14s @ 100mph and 145 top speed, now look at a standard uk impreza times, mid 14s but @ mid 90s mph so after initial launch the corsa just pulls away, seen and did it numerous times both on track and on road, handling wasnt great had asjustables but was too front heavy but brakes where crackin,

then had a mk3 astra gsi with calibra turbo engine 300bhp

handling was better than corsa but its an astra at end of day, was a fast car tho but traction was an issue even in 5th if it was damp but when it gripped damn it was quick,

Then i bought an s2000 slower in than the astra by far, but it was a better car in every way, handling was unreal although a little twitchy if driven on edge,

Iv been on both sides of the car game, old modified or engine swapped cars are not to be under estimated,


----------



## jay_handley (Mar 13, 2009)

Gent said:


> Thing is though, you say "bat out of hell", but what have you compared it to? I am assuming you are a little younger than me. (txt speak etc, no offence, just a guess?)
> 
> When you are younger a Turbo Nova seems cool and fast (trust me), but as you age you find out they are not that quick, well ok, in the UK there may be one or two fast ones, but the majority are just pants.
> 
> ...


you will never get a scooby for a grand trust me.

plus a nova turbo with a good driver will be all over a scooby because a uk scooby comes in at 220 bhp and an import 250bhp.

a turbo nova will fly off the clock at 150 trust me with i think is the f40 box which they put on the redtop and i am sure they are on the new vxr not 100% but thats a very good box and quick ratio boxs.


----------



## j4ldo (Sep 20, 2008)

turbo nova and corsa once rolling is a very quick car defo

Redtop had the f20 , my corsa had 1 tops about 145 on rev limiter so its a bit restricted that not speedo 145 thats a true 145 tho

the f28 is the 6 speed, the astra i had melted 2 f20 because of torque but with the f28 was fine and obviously top speed is up, was constsantly hitting limiter in 5th on the f20.

the f16, f20 , f28 etc boxes

i read before the number regards to how much torque it can handle, eg f20 handles 200 lbs and f28 280 ,

dont quote me on that tho


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

jay_handley said:


> you will never get a scooby for a grand trust me.
> 
> plus a nova turbo with a good driver will be all over a scooby because a uk scooby comes in at 220 bhp and an import 250bhp.
> 
> a turbo nova will fly off the clock at 150 trust me with i think is the f40 box which they put on the redtop and i am sure they are on the new vxr not 100% but thats a very good box and quick ratio boxs.


Weeman

Yeah, I think this is where I guess I see myself a car enthusiast (or snob if you like), rather than a Modder (or Chav / Barry/ Halfords hero if you like).

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>

I think it is exactly about what you spend and what you could buy. Why spend even £2K tying a ribbon on a turd? £2K gets you (as an example) a Scooby that will eat the Nova, not just in a straight line, but more importantly on the road, on the bends and top end. Lets not even discuss re-sale, safty, reliability and credibility.

<o> </o>

A Calibra's top speed was 135, the trubo was 151mph. So I think even with the gearing 125-135 may be about right. Im sure the spedo does show 150.... :lol:

Yes I suspect there are some Nova Turbos that can do 150 odd, but those are £10K plus cars. Why not just buy a decent car to begin with?

Jay&#8230;

Oh my young friend. This is where experience counts&#8230; A standard 10 year old Jag does 0-60 in just over 6 seconds&#8230; that's standard!!! I'm not saying that it's a sports car, in fact that's why I used it as an example. My 4 Litre V8 has nothing to prove&#8230; Infact it will cruse at 155mpg all day on LPG&#8230; -oh and you may want to double check your torque figures&#8230; We are getting away from the point.

Over my many years of driving and owning different cars, I can tell you from experience that there are a small handful of fast Halfords Heros, most are pants.

<o> </o>

When I last took the Lotus on the track |(111s , rolling road tuned, forced induction ), I was faced with some Halfords Heros, it took one lap to demonstrate the difference between a sports car and a transplanted Nova.

Power is nothing without control.

I accept that there are a few fast Novas. But I still make the point go on to "Piston Heads" or a real car forum with one and you will be laughed at. Unless you have spent £20,000 and then made it a BMW killer, but then everyone will ask, why didn't you buy a BMW!!!!

I think its an age thing...

These days i take a 42 year old car to Le-Mans each year, rather than a fast car...


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

> Re: what car do you drive?


At the moment nothing, have an 04 Type R Civic SORN'd and lying at my parent's house as i don't need a car at the moment.

Prior to that i'd an 03 Evo VIII FQ300 but i sold that because basically it never got driven and was a bit of an expensive ornament - 3k miles per year wasn't really worth the outlay on £1600+ insurance, 2 services per year, £400 tax etc.

Got a promotion in work a while back, might have to drive to and from my new office when i start so i might invest in something a bit nice then, thinking of maybe an M5 at a few years old, or something along those lines, with class and power.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Gent said:


> Weeman
> 
> Yeah, I think this is where I guess I see myself a car enthusiast (or snob if you like), rather than a Modder (or Chav / Barry/ Halfords hero if you like).
> 
> ...


mate i'm not a halfords hero or whatever tag you want to give it,in fact these days i dont even own a car,and the fact you would tag a modified car driver a halfords hero speaks no end of your snobbery bud. :wink: (who the fck modifies a car using halfords?!?!?!? last i knew you went to specialised engine tuners etc......)

As you read above,and as i have witnessed in real life,take a standard uk spec imprezza vs a turbo transplanted nova and once rolling the nova will likely beat the scoob or at the very least keep with it(tho agree in the bends the scoob will eat it alive),the top speed thing is down to a matter of gearbox attached to the engine (and obviously engine output) and i am CERTAINLY not one of these half wits that thinks what the speedo says is gospel,far from it,it makes me laugh when i hear someone telling me how they got 140 out of their standard 1.6 civic,er no i dont think so lmao (in fact someones just posted above claiming 115mph form their 1 litre citreon AX,erm sorry mate,no you didnt,just cos the pretty round dial read that doesnt mean its so,try taking around 10% off that and your closer to the truth........)

I'm not even much of a vauxhall fan ironically but i will wave the flag for a well modified car,i hate bodykits and all the other plastic bits n bobs,i prefer subtle sleeper,get the engine and all the running gear sorted and then go and wipe the smug grin off (jag) owners :wink: faces and the like.....

I'm more a ford fan,for me nothing beats cossies,cheap to buy and power outputs only limit is how much cash your willing to spend,have been in and know many with ferrari beating cossies,and you certainly dont need to spend 10k of thousands on getting them that way so the 'why dont you just buy ferrari/porche/etc' instead isnt a valid point there.

I used to have a little RS turbo fiesta,looked like sh1t,badly needed a respray,you wouldnt look twice at it,but it's engine etc was nicely modified,i remember one day racing a bmw 535 down the bypass,i was literally 3 feet off his bumper (not a good thing i know) but the shock on his face when this ugly little car couldnt be shaken off,my speedo was off the clock so god knows what actual speed i was doing,all i know is fast enough that the cock in the BM couldnt get away from me at all,that to me is what its all about,and that little tin can probably only owed me 1500 including the car,i suspect mister BMW cost a hell of a lot more than that


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> I'm more a ford fan...


Its ironc, as today I just had this turn up at my house (MK3 Cortina 1973). Garage is now full. So I now have a ford! - To make the irony even bigger its got a 5 speed box and later engine in it!!!!<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

It needs loads of work, welding, brakes and all the things on a car that's been standing for 5 years plus.<o></o>

<o></o>

I agree with the Cozz-eahs as great cars (needs to be said like that for effect, down the pub ) I may even be tempted to drop something a bit fruity from Mr Mike Costin and Keith Duckworth in. But ill be under no illusions it would be anywhere near any modern sports or saloon cars in terms of speed, stopping power, cornering, etc&#8230; <o></o>

I guess any Ford OHV engine could fit? :cool2:

<o></o>








<o></o>

Yay another car (and a resto project)... -just what i need.:laugh:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I absolutely love them cars mate...just look the bollox imo....although I would rather have the M3 ...


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

Robsta said:


> I absolutely love them cars mate...just look the bollox imo....although I would rather have the M3 ...


fair comment!!!! 

...but ask 100 school kids which car they would have... :cool2:


----------



## Code13 (Dec 7, 2007)

Focus Sport 2006, does the job for me!!!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Gent said:


> fair comment!!!!
> 
> ...but ask 100 school kids which car they would have... :cool2:


Seeing as they can't drive their opinion don't bother me mate...lol..

Ask 100 women what they'd rather get in....that's what opinion I'm interested in..... :thumb: :bounce:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Renault kangoo van AWESOME !


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Heres my new baby... Not the quickest, not the prettiest, but I lvoe it!!! £!200, its spotless inside, bodywork in mint condition. Not entirely sure about the engine to be honest, but everything else seems in good nick (Touch Wood!).

Been lowered, and someones put a fat back-box on it, but not the full system I dont think.

Ah fcuk, I dont know hwo to re-size, ill re-do it when Ive looked how to and got the time.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

pug 206....love them...reliable, economical and reliable lol.

owned a leather n suede special edition for 3 years, just bought me a 55 plate 1.4 diesel now and its ace.

not a petrol head so couldnt give a rats ass about performance


----------



## breamking (Mar 22, 2009)

astra saloon


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

red toyata corolla


----------



## edzmadz (Apr 16, 2009)

cant call yourself a true petrol head til you ve owned an alfa

that why i bout a 147 twin spark

it is always a joy to drive

but i miss the rear wheel drive of my 7 series good fun for power sliding


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Bulk_250 said:


> Heres my new baby... Not the quickest, not the prettiest, but I lvoe it!!! £!200, its spotless inside, bodywork in mint condition. Not entirely sure about the engine to be honest, but everything else seems in good nick (Touch Wood!).
> 
> Been lowered, and someones put a fat back-box on it, but not the full system I dont think.
> 
> Ah fcuk, I dont know hwo to re-size, ill re-do it when Ive looked how to and got the time.


Best way I've found to resize is to right click on image, chose e-mail.

It will give you a sizing option.

Save the smaller image, perfect for posting.

Simples....:cool:


----------



## ac427 (Apr 19, 2009)

M3 Convertible


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

They've been posted before, as we seem to get this thread every few months. Always fun though :thumbup1:

Predator


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Predator said:


> They've been posted before, as we seem to get this thread every few months. Always fun though :thumbup1:
> 
> Predator


very nice :thumb:


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Very nice pork - Have an RS60 Boxster myself - Love it! Especially this time of year...:cool:


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks lads. She may be up for sale soon. I've been resisting the urge for something a bit more mental, for a while now. We'll see. :innocent:

Predator


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

edzmadz said:


> cant call yourself a true petrol head til you ve owned an alfa
> 
> that why i bout a 147 twin spark
> 
> ...


Well done that man. reps.

You are so right, my car CV holds a GTv Lusso in the past. You also need to have a hand built british car at some point. :lol:

Robsta, I Guarantee you a 1970 Cortina will snap 100 times more knicker elastic than a M3. Women care not for Germanic reliability, 400 BHP or racing suspension. They care about looking different and looking cool. Remember more 3 series were sold last year than Ford Mondeaos...

Although saying that, im not sure how many women would like to get in my rust old Cortina&#8230;. :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

BMW 3 series M- Sport Coupe

Titanium silver/ black leather interior

just gave it up with my last job

Gutted!


----------



## dannyp1512 (Apr 20, 2009)

i drive a crossfire, and just done 2k on 20" rims :cursing:


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

dannyp1512 said:


> i drive a crossfire, and just done 2k on 20" rims :cursing:


bump, clatter, crunch.... Do you have any fillings left, or did the rattle loose!


----------



## dannyp1512 (Apr 20, 2009)

its not that bad it had 19" as standard. a little bit of arch rub but i can live with it for the look... how bad is that


----------



## edzmadz (Apr 16, 2009)

Gent said:


> Well done that man. reps.
> 
> You are so right, my car CV holds a GTv Lusso in the past. You also need to have a hand built british car at some point. :lol:


----------



## edzmadz (Apr 16, 2009)

yes i like to own a mark1 escort or the mark 2 RS2000 with the nose cone on the front

also i have had a few grannys as well but i like the mark 1 fast back granny as well

even at one point had a 2.8 injection capri bored out to 3.1 rs with a 4 speed box

in crystal green it was like sh1t off a shinny shovel


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> BMW 3 series M- Sport Coupe
> 
> Titanium silver/ black leather interior
> 
> ...


good lad, v. nice motor


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

1969 vw beetle (split oval) 1980 Audi 80 Quattro and a 1990 ford fiesta currently restoring Mk1 Golf GTI.


----------



## Paul08 (Mar 20, 2009)

Some of you guys have absolutaly awsome cars, i think the thread should have been called 'what car do you drive and what job do you do?' though

:whistling:

Ive got a Saxo VTR, bought it standard last year, engine mods are;

CDA Enclosed Induction Kit

Janspeed 4-2-1 Manifold

Piper Cat Bypass

Magnex Full Cat Back


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

Paul08 said:


> Some of you guys have absolutaly awsome cars, i think the thread should have been called 'what car do you drive and what job do you do?' though
> 
> :whistling:
> 
> ...


Hey Paul,

That's quite smart. I think the subtle look is a winner, the under bonnet stuff looks really good. You addressed the cars breathing which is always the first place to start. What's next?

Not so sure about the blue plastic squares behind the wheels though, maybe I am just not up with the kids !!!

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>

PS, as for Jobs I am a network application security specialist (I.T.).

Edzmadz,<o> </o>

I guess you don't get much more hand built than British Coach Body's.<o></o>

The problem with the MK1 Scrotes and a the Mk2 RS is they are now so expensive for what they are&#8230; They are too fashionable these days&#8230;

Nobody,

Nice stable there. Mk1 Golf GTi, now thats a future money spinner. Demand for those is rising. :cool2:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Gent said:


> Well done that man. reps.
> 
> You are so right, my car CV holds a GTv Lusso in the past. You also need to have a hand built british car at some point. :lol:
> 
> ...


When you wake up from the obvious dream world you're in mate you will realise that women would 100% rather be taken out in an M3, than a 1970 cortina....in fact they'd probably refuse point blank to get in a cortina, so to take them out would require a hankerchief and chloroform and probably 20 years inside for kidnapping.... :lol:


----------



## Danzx6r (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Guys, New here.....

Volvo C30 r-design T5



Dan


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I have BMW 325ci Sport Coupé 206Bhp.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh and I have to go with Robsta... Most woman nowadays would rather be in a fast and sexy looking car..


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

Robsta said:


> When you wake up from the obvious dream world you're in mate you will realise that women would 100% rather be taken out in an M3, than a 1970 cortina....in fact they'd probably refuse point blank to get in a cortina, so to take them out would require a hankerchief and chloroform and probably 20 years inside for kidnapping.... :lol:


Ok, its the first date. you turn up in this;










or this;










I cant speak for any of the women here, but "the silver one" wont leave as much of an impression.

Its like the Top Gear cool wall... M3's are capable, fast cars, however they are not as "cool" as a classic, even though the classic is worth less and slower. I know from owning fast sports cars and classics...

Its quite funny how opinion differs, on different forums... :beer:

Vive la difference.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

So even though it's an E36 which I'm not too keen on, would a bird rather go out in a top of the range sports coupe which oozes class and sophistication, or a rusty sh1t brown coloured old banger that doesn't need tax as it's older than the bird you're taking out.....I'd say if the bird you're taking out on a first date is under 40 then the M3 would win every time, apart from the odd strange bird, you'd not get a second date....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

leaving an impression is one thing, and the cortina may leave more of an impression, but it'd be the wrong sort of impression you'd be leaving dude.....


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

Robsta said:


> So even though it's an E36 which I'm not too keen on, would a bird rather go out in a top of the range sports coupe which oozes class and sophistication, or a rusty sh1t brown coloured old banger that doesn't need tax as it's older than the bird you're taking out.....I'd say if the bird you're taking out on a first date is under 40 then the M3 would win every time, apart from the odd strange bird, you'd not get a second date....


 :lol:

It funny because, I have done this in real life (by accident). My old mate Tom has a M3, it's a newish one (2005 I think?). We both went out for a drink and met at a nice pub, I was in my '67 S-Type Jag and he was in the M3, pub car park, sunny day, everyone walked past the M3 and looked at the 42 year old Jag&#8230; All hell breaks loose if I lift the bonnet! <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>










or










<o></o>

Don't get stressed about it. :thumb: <o></o>

<o> </o>

I drove the S-Type to work today, Kids point, people wave, if I was in a M3 no one would have even noticed me, or the other 5 M3 badged cars that drove past!!!! In fact when I stop to fill up the tanks (yes it has 2 tanks) I always have someone talk to me, from a 20 year old girl in a Saxo asking what its worth, to an old granddad telling me he had one / drove on in a bank blag years ago, to the flash idiot who says he wants to buy it... <o></o>

Maybe i am just a friendly guy ?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

you stick with your old grandad cars mate, I'll stick with the fanny magnets that look awesome......like i said, you'll get the odd strange bird like them, but secretly deep down she wouldn't go near you as they think the same as normal people...that people with old done up cars, are the same as anorak wearing train spotters.....


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

let's be honest i knwo someone with a cortina and i cant imagine many ladies getting excited over it

i also suspect the same is the case with an m3

a subtle drop into the conversation that you didnt buy an m3, you bought a fiesta instead and have too much money to spend on your big passion, shoes will win any lady over


----------



## Danzx6r (Apr 21, 2009)

Each to their own but my good lady & her mates, all pretty & young would tell me to fook off if I turned up to pick them up from a club one night in a Cortina or such....

I'm not one for BMW's either but it would be more acceptable!

Dan


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

Robsta said:


> you stick with your old grandad cars mate, I'll stick with the fanny magnets that look awesome......like i said, you'll get the odd strange bird like them, but secretly deep down she wouldn't go near you as they think the same as normal people...that people with old done up cars, are the same as anorak wearing train spotters.....


Like i said i have a number of cars... Jag still pulls more glances.... :laugh:










Dave, you are right;

this is much more impressive;










http://www.shootingjags.co.uk/shootingjags/photo/lotusjag1-outabout.JPG]


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Nah mate, believe me...birds like nice cars, and they do like an M3......not sure about model T's or 1923 jags or whatever...I can only go by experience...  .....

In fact I was out on Sunday arvo, and some bird came up in the pub saying...."you've got an M3 convertible haven't you"......well, that would have been the time to start the old "well, yes, I can take you out in it if you like"....routine but I'm taken... 

Now if I was driving chitty chitty bang bang, it would have been more like.... "me and my mate were wondering if you're that sad fcuker who drives around in a car older than my dad"...... :lol:


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Nah mate, believe me...birds like nice cars, and they do like an M3......not sure about model T's or 1923 jags or whatever...I can only go by experience...  .....
> 
> In fact I was out on Sunday arvo, and some bird came up in the pub saying...."you've got an M3 convertible haven't you"......well, that would have been the time to start the old "well, yes, I can take you out in it if you like"....routine but I'm taken...
> 
> Now if I was driving chitty chitty bang bang, it would have been more like.... "me and my mate were wondering if you're that sad fcuker who drives around in a car older than my dad"...... :lol:


 :lol:

I guess we just move in seperate circles. I must admit i use the Jag / Cortina / Lotus / normal car whatever because i enjoy it. The reaction is just a bonus.

No need to get stressed about it.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

I think it depends alot on which part of the country you are from...

EG.. Southwest--- chavs 1.0 vauxhall novas with a "phat" exhaust and stupid stereo and alot of plastic junk nailed to their cars

London-- Posh snobs with small ***** and far too much money. BMW's, Mercs and the like. (no offence to anyone)

Southeast-- Classic aircooled vw's, Classic porsche (mostly at the side of the road brokendown)

Midlands-- More classics old rollers, MGs, Bentleys, Astons etc (a hell of alot of tractors and caravans)

Wales-- I think its just tractors there

Northern England-- No idea vehicles there can not be recognised as they are all burnt out.

Scotland-- Everyone there is too mad and im too scared to venture up there.

Myself im from midlands (warwick)

maybe where you live has a effect on the type of car women are into ?


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Nah mate, believe me...birds like nice cars, and they do like an M3......not sure about model T's or 1923 jags or whatever...I can only go by experience...  .....
> 
> In fact I was out on Sunday arvo, and some bird came up in the pub saying...."you've got an M3 convertible haven't you"......well, that would have been the time to start the old "well, yes, I can take you out in it if you like"....routine but I'm taken...
> 
> Now if I was driving chitty chitty bang bang, it would have been more like.... "me and my mate were wondering if you're that sad fcuker who drives around in a car older than my dad"...... :lol:


yeh we all know you look cool...........roof down, muscle top, shades on, driving around town......... :lol: :lol: :lol:

but damn right you are taken...........lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

nobody said:


> Northern England-- No idea vehicles there can not be recognised as they are all burnt out.
> 
> ?


yeah mate i used to live near alderley edge and wilmslow, full of burnt out cars pal


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

davetherave said:


> yeah mate i used to live near alderley edge and wilmslow, full of burnt out cars pal


yeah I work near there and it's a right pain in the ar5e trekking through the jungle to work, trying to get past all the burnt out astins, porsches, maseratis, X5's, range rovers and bloody bentleys.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

gerg said:


> yeah I work near there and it's a right pain in the ar5e trekking through the jungle to work, trying to get past all the burnt out astins, porsches, maseratis, X5's, range rovers and bloody bentleys.


hahaah one of the first people in this country to own a veyron when they came out lived in alderley edge, i bet he was devo'd when it was burnt out on the 2 mile long driveway to his castle and he had to replace it with a corsa :confused1:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Ah another chance to post 

lol


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO thats lovely...is that yours?


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

A.U.K said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO thats lovely...is that yours?


No i took photos from internet and posted em on a thread about what car you drive  lol. Just playing.. yea its my baby for now

For sale at £25k mind  Going for orange Sagaris next


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> No i took photos from internet and posted em on a thread about what car you drive  lol. Just playing.. yea its my baby for now
> 
> For sale at £25k mind  Going for orange Sagaris next


i'll trade you my focus and some super dophilius for it mate

bargain on your part :lol:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

davetherave said:


> i'll trade you my focus and some super dophilius for it mate
> 
> bargain on your part :lol:


blimey how ever could i miss out on such an offer 

420bhp down to? 120 maybe 

But thanks. hehe


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

bmw 750i v12 schnitzer once owned by dorian yates! modeled here by our loverly dog daisy:thumbup1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> blimey how ever could i miss out on such an offer
> 
> 420bhp down to? 120 maybe
> 
> But thanks. hehe


120? maybe if you ran behind it mate :lol:

it would save you money on insurance, and only needs an exhaust back box, the rest is (far from) immaculate :thumbup1:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

saving up for an audi a4, should have one within next 12 month......hopefully!!


----------



## steppy78 (Oct 21, 2008)

got a zafira 1.9 tdi design after having gte's rs turbo's impreza's

(joys of having kids)

oh and this for work and me time


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Gent said:


> *I **Guarantee you a 1970 Cortina will snap 100 times more knicker elastic than a M3.* Women care not for Germanic reliability, 400 BHP or racing suspension. They care about looking different and looking cool. Remember more 3 series were sold last year than Ford Mondeaos...
> 
> Although saying that, im not sure how many women would like to get in my rust old Cortina&#8230;. :lol:


hahaha........ :lol: :lol:

oh sorry..... you were being serious!! :confused1:

Having been a passenger in both recently, gotta disagree mate.... in fact the only reason I got in the [email protected] rust-bucket cortina in the first place is because it was raining and I was having a conversation with the owner. Thankfully no-one saw me in it :lol:

(I've a feeling Beklet is gonna come on here and kick my ass now though  )


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> No i took photos from internet and posted em on a thread about what car you drive  lol. Just playing.. yea its my baby for now
> 
> For sale at £25k mind  Going for orange Sagaris next


 :thumb: :thumb : Yep fair point, that was a bit dense of me wasnt it:laugh:...Its still fabulous and a bargain at 25K...if I were in the market for a sports car I would be beating a path to your door..:bounce:Sadly I cannot get into sports cars my head hits the roof all the time...so I drive a lump of a vehicle..










Very comfortable but not very sexy...also now due to the green policies worth bugger all...you couldnt give it away no one wants them..far too juicy and heavy...everyone wants a bloody Smart Car it seems.. :cursing:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

GSleigh said:


> No i took photos from internet and posted em on a thread about what car you drive  lol. Just playing.. yea its my baby for now
> 
> For sale at £25k mind  Going for orange Sagaris next


Thats a nice car mate.......

Well, when it's out the garage getting fixed that is.....but nice car nonetheless...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Gent said:


> :lol:
> 
> No need to get stressed about it.


I'm not stressed at all mate......


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Zara-Leoni said:


> (I've a feeling Beklet is gonna come on here and kick my ass now though  )


I've been waiting for the beast to appear.... I mean the car!! :lol:

Where is it Beklet?

Predator


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Beklet's is a mk5 cortina I think....I had one back in the day....


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Robsta said:


> When you wake up from the obvious dream world you're in mate you will realise that women would 100% rather be taken out in an M3, than a 1970 cortina....in fact they'd probably refuse point blank to get in a cortina, so to take them out would require a hankerchief and chloroform and probably 20 years inside for kidnapping.... :lol:


dam right bmw m3 all the way.... you no your cars


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Gent said:


> Ok, its the first date. you turn up in this;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg this is the same as my bmw but mines the green with gold metal flake and alpina alloys


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Robsta said:


> Beklet's is a mk5 cortina I think....I had one back in the day....


I'm too young! :lol:

Predator


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> hahaha........ :lol: :lol:
> 
> oh sorry..... you were being serious!! :confused1:
> 
> ...


Lol....if I'd been driving you to Portsmouth, that's what you'd have been driven in........ :laugh:

If it bothered you that much though, you could always sit in the back - no seatbelts mean you can lie flat on the back seat and sleep for the whole journey!!!



Predator said:


> I've been waiting for the beast to appear.... I mean the car!! :lol:
> 
> Where is it Beklet?
> 
> Predator


The Beast lives!!!!! Has just had a gearbox transplant and had a nice 100 mile outing today to check it worked.... :thumb:



Robsta said:


> Beklet's is a mk5 cortina I think....I had one back in the day....


It is indeed......lol you're the same age as me!!!! :lol: :lol:

If a date of mine turned up in a Mk3 Cortina I would do a sex wee......if he turned up in a flash Beemer, I'd be slightly perturbed and would have to resist the urge to completely rip the p1ss at every opportunity (doubt I'd get another date lol!!!)

I have had to spend the last fortnight driving a 1990 Merc in light blue AND was an automatic - it WAS slightly embarrassing but BMW drivers would give way for you....normally they only do that because they assume my car isn't insured and keep well away


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

edzmadz said:


> yes i like to own a mark1 escort or the mark 2 RS2000 with the nose cone on the front
> 
> also i have had a few grannys as well but i like the mark 1 fast back granny as well
> 
> ...


I just weed :thumb:

I had a Mk1 1300xl in onyx green (snot, to you lot :laugh: ) - loved it but it was rotten..loved my Mk2 as well - all black and chrome...my ex sold his M1 Capri with Cologne bodykit when the wiring loom caught fire..... 

My mate has a concourse Mk1 Granny...git!

I would LOVE a Mk1 Escort.... :drool:



Gent said:


> Ok, its the first date. you turn up in this;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tin Corner gets it every time - even better if Gene Hunt is in it :thumb:



Robsta said:


> I'd say if the bird you're taking out on a first date is under 40 then the M3 would win every time, apart from the odd strange bird, you'd not get a second date....


Granted, I'm pretty strange :lol:



davetherave said:


> let's be honest i knwo someone with a cortina and i cant imagine many ladies getting excited over it


I bloody hope not!!!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Thats a nice car mate.......
> 
> Well, when it's out the garage getting fixed that is.....but nice car nonetheless...


LOL.

Hey hey, thats a VERY old school train of thought for the old V8. Mines got the hand made straight 6 with the later batch of components.

3 years + regular servicing = not a fault or problem  More reliable so far than any other car ive had and the clutch takes a kicking unlike evos and scoobies that shread em!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

A.U.K said:


> :thumb: :thumb : Yep fair point, that was a bit dense of me wasnt it:laugh:...Its still fabulous and a bargain at 25K...if I were in the market for a sports car I would be beating a path to your door..:bounce:Sadly I cannot get into sports cars my head hits the roof all the time...so I drive a lump of a vehicle..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea with my racing helmit on my head does touch the roof! LOL. But its alright on daily basis and seats amazingly comfortable.

And that beast you rolling about in is awesome. Ive got 3 mates with em and they swear by em for practicality, ease of use and space. They use em as work horses! So good pick


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Well cheers for that...yes I am lucky it is an amazing vehicle but I dont really give it the usage it was designed for...I shift a myself and my instruments aorund in it which could easily fit in your sports car if it wasnt for my head height..As you can see I dont let it get dirty ( it seems I have become my dad and wash it twiice a week and polish it every couple of weeks all by hand) so its a bit a bit of a ***...oh well so am I...if the cap fits I guess...WEAR IT...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Robsta said:


> When you wake up from the obvious dream world you're in mate you will realise that women would 100% rather be taken out in an M3, than a 1970 cortina....in fact they'd probably refuse point blank to get in a cortina, so to take them out would require a hankerchief and chloroform and probably 20 years inside for kidnapping.... :lol:


Nar.

You won't get 20 years if you lovingly whisper "Surprise!" in their ear :thumbup1:


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

Beklet said:


> If a date of mine turned up in a Mk3 Cortina I would do a sex wee......if he turned up in a flash Beemer, I'd be slightly perturbed and would have to resist the urge to completely rip the p1ss at every opportunity (doubt I'd get another date lol!!!)


Oh thank god. I was getting worried there. Common sense and a bit of class... :lol:

Beklet, you are my new faviourite. Sorry Dawse, its over... :lol:

Last time we were at Le-Mans (I go every year, and have for the last 10), the guy with the M3 got the **** ripped mercilessly by everyone. Even the guys with Ferraris, who laugh at themselves for having tart cars laughed at the M3's&#8230; In fact whilst having a beer at Arnarge in a rare moment of unity a chap with a Porsche (flat nose) sided with the Ferrari guys (and thats somthing) to laugh at the M3 owner for not being a big enough ****er, to get a real ****ers car!!! :lol:

The point is i could buy an M3 Convertable tomorow, but for the same money i'd have an classic Aston DBS or a DB7, i dont like what a BMW says about you and besides i have nothing to prove...

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o></o>

So which of you so called real "petrol heads / car people" are going to Le-mans? 

*tumble weed*


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Don't forget your anorak gramps..... :lol:


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Don't forget your anorak gramps..... :lol:


In my day .... :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Lol....if I'd been driving you to Portsmouth, that's what you'd have been driven in........ :laugh:
> 
> If it bothered you that much though, you could always sit in the back - no seatbelts mean you can lie flat on the back seat and sleep for the whole journey!!!


Noooo..... we'd have gone in my car 



Beklet said:


> If a date of mine turned up in a Mk3 Cortina I would do a sex wee......if he turned up in a flash Beemer, I'd be slightly perturbed and would have to resist the urge to completely rip the p1ss at every opportunity (doubt I'd get another date lol!!!)


Least you'd know it wouldn't break down.... :lol:



Beklet said:


> I would LOVE a Mk1 Escort.... :drool:


Now.... see the problem is.... all the boy racers had these when I was a teenager..... (usually yellow with racing seats, racing harnesses and roll bars pmsl.....).

BUT..... Up here they are "Mark Wan" Escorts :lol:

Puts me RIGHT off.....


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

still think bmw's are the way forward lol

but the old skool escort turbos are mint love em


----------



## dave-T (Apr 23, 2009)

.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

^^^^nice motor mate....lmao


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Robsta said:


> Don't forget your anorak gramps..... :lol:


Hey, you're older than me............:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Gent said:


> Oh thank god. I was getting worried there. Common sense and a bit of class... :lol:
> 
> Beklet, you are my new faviourite. Sorry Dawse, its over... :lol:
> 
> ...


I was thinking about this and I'd love someone in a ferrari to take the p!ss out of me....Especially seeing their face when I pull a claw hammer out and start walking over towards their car.....I'd even give them a choice, them or the car.... :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fvck me, I had a mk 5 tina in 1989.

It was a fvcking piece of sh1t!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gent said:


> Oh thank god. I was getting worried there. Common sense and a bit of class... :lol:
> 
> Beklet, you are my new faviourite. Sorry Dawse, its over... :lol:
> 
> ...


In the past 12 years that I've been going, I've never seen that type of behaviour :confused1:

In our gang that goes down the load who has the M3 is rinsed for being ginger :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Uriel said:


> Fvck me, I had a mk 5 tina in 1989.
> 
> It was a fvcking piece of sh1t!


 :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:

Bet the car you drive now has power steering, electric windows, ABS, strange lights on the dash that tell you you need water, seatbelts on, to shut the door, take a dump etc etc? :lol:

Pfft...that's all for girls......


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Robsta said:


> I was thinking about this and I'd love someone in a ferrari to take the p!ss out of me....Especially seeing their face when I pull a claw hammer out and start walking over towards their car.....I'd even give them a choice, them or the car.... :lol:


LMAO Rob :lol:

Speaking of Ferrari's my mates mum just took her pension lump sum, and she'd promised my mate she would buy him a Ferrari if he moved out....

She's been trying to get him to move out for years, got fed up of him living like a slob, bringing girls back etc etc

She bought him a £15k SHED of a 308...

It's proper minging... :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Beklet said:


> :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:
> 
> Bet the car you drive now has power steering, electric windows, ABS, strange lights on the dash that tell you you need water, seatbelts on, to shut the door, take a dump etc etc? :lol:
> 
> Pfft...that's all for girls......


I drive a **** box 3l v6 Ford Maverick truck cause cars bore the t1ts off me.

Now if you want to get on the back of my Aprilia RSVR and go for a lap touching 160 mph, I can bring a spare lid?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Uriel said:


> Now if you want to get on the back of my Aprilia RSVR and go for a lap touching 160 mph, I can bring a spare lid?


Bring it on!!! :thumb: :bounce:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Bring it on!!! :thumb: :bounce:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Robsta said:


> I was thinking about this and I'd love someone in a ferrari to take the p!ss out of me....Especially seeing their face when I pull a claw hammer out and start walking over towards their car.....I'd even give them a choice, them or the car.... :lol:


personialy i wouldnt give them the choice id do them over and the car....way i look at it iv grafted my nuts off to have a nice car when these people in super cars have had the money handed to them buy mummy or daddy, and even if they have worked for there nice super cars they shouldnt laugh at people with things not so nice as them because at some point in there lives they werent always minted,


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I drive a **** box 3l v6 Ford Maverick truck cause cars bore the t1ts off me.
> 
> Now if you want to get on the back of my Aprilia RSVR and go for a lap touching 160 mph, I can bring a spare lid?


well up for that :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

oliver Roberts said:


> well up for that :thumbup1:


s'long as you don't get too excited and go for a high speed reach round!

Last time that happened, I couldn't pull over til I jizzed for some unexplicable reason:thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

it was awful cause I'm in no way gay!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Tall said:


> LMAO Rob :lol:
> 
> Speaking of Ferrari's my mates mum just took her pension lump sum, and she'd promised my mate she would buy him a Ferrari if he moved out....
> 
> ...


Easy solution....sell it on, get what he can...tell her it got nicked and he's buying something else witht he insurance money as he doesn't want a Ferrari anymore cos they get stolen....lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Uriel said:


> s'long as you don't get too excited and go for a high speed reach round!
> 
> Last time that happened, I couldn't pull over til I jizzed for some unexplicable reason:thumbup1:


*makes notes*


----------



## dave-T (Apr 23, 2009)

i drive a van. yes a van. with added extras in such as a coffee air-freshner and a mattress in the back. if the van is rockin :bounce: dont bother knockin!!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

dave-T said:


> i drive a van. yes a van. with added extras in such as a coffee air-freshner and a mattress in the back. if the van is rockin :bounce: dont bother knockin!!


Passion wagon?? Or A-Team stylee??


----------



## dave-T (Apr 23, 2009)

its a passion wagon all the way


----------



## edzmadz (Apr 16, 2009)

well keepin with the italian theme been lookin at a masaratti 3.2 gt with the boomerang lights

about a 02 plate 30k to about 50k on the clock for round about 15,000

and after the year 2000 the were taken over by ferrari but they dont have such a stiff ride as there sister car

and i think they are way better lookin on the stlye front to to


----------



## edzmadz (Apr 16, 2009)

this type


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I drive a **** box 3l v6 Ford Maverick truck cause cars bore the t1ts off me.
> 
> Now if you want to get on the back of my Aprilia RSVR and go for a lap touching 160 mph, I can bring a spare lid?


nice same bike as me, mines an '03. fookin love it.

my cars a alfa 156 velose sellespeed '02

italian bike and car? talk about glutton for punishment.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Here's a pic of my previous Evo, don't know if i posted one up or not. Miss the car i have to say, but it really was an expensive ornament so made sense to let it go at the time. There'll be bigger and better things to come anyway, maybe in the not too distant future.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

'92 honda civic Vei at around 125bhp, LOOOOOOOOOVE IT!!!


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Uriel said:


> s'long as you don't get too excited and go for a high speed reach round!
> 
> Last time that happened, I couldn't pull over til I jizzed for some unexplicable reason:thumbup1:


ha ha well could get tempted lol :laugh:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Here's a pic of my previous Evo, don't know if i posted one up or not. Miss the car i have to say, but it really was an expensive ornament so made sense to let it go at the time. There'll be bigger and better things to come anyway, maybe in the not too distant future.


gougeous....i want it


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

dave-T said:


> i drive a van. yes a van. with added extras in such as a coffee air-freshner and a mattress in the back. if the van is rockin :bounce: dont bother knockin!!


good lad. i used to have a escort van, that van saw more action than my bed lol


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

edzmadz said:


> View attachment 25018
> 
> 
> this type


That's a class car mate. I've been looking at the Gransport.

If you can get the extra few K's together, I would go for the 4200 mate. It's a far better car, better made, better drive and more reliable. There are no turbos either, so less to go wrong.

Look on you tube and you'll see the top gear comparison between the two. It's night and day.

Take this for example http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/997915.htm

It's a shame they changed the lights and removed the bonnet vents though. They look mean!

Predator


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Might actually be swapping to a TVR Tuscan 4.0 v8 with redrose conversion soon  Fingers crossed


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Having been a passenger in both recently, gotta disagree mate.... in fact the only reason I got in the [email protected] rust-bucket cortina in the first place is because it was raining and I was having a conversation with the owner. Thankfully no-one saw me in it :lol:


Oh, REALLY????? :lol: :laugh::laugh:

PMSL, at least it was only 20 miles, eh?


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

10 year old volvo s40 1.9 diesel (none turbo) 100 bhp - god damn pulling machine.

50 miles to gallon = more money for protein.


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

1996 bmw 320i se 4 door sallon.slow but sound nice and a good family car.also a 1990 celica gt turning into a trackday car and a celica gt4 st185 but stripping it down for parts:crying:


----------



## morehotdinners (Apr 18, 2009)

2002 celica vvti with sport and premium pack- only 140bhp but looks quicker lol- when the missus passes her test shes having the celica and im gonna get something with a bit more poke and presence , seriously considering a jag xkr 4.0 supercharged ( just trying to justify the low mpg 2 the missus lol)


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Rover 25 '03 plate, has served me well and got it at 6k miles 2 years ago so hopefully when I sell it when I'm 21 (november coming) I'll still get fairly good money for it. It goes well for a 1.4 and loves high revs. Wanna get an MGZS 2.5 next, dunno why but I really like some of them. Would get a scooby but the insurance will be non existent or sky high.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

morehotdinners said:


> 2002 celica vvti with sport and premium pack- only 140bhp but looks quicker lol- when the missus passes her test shes having the celica and im gonna get something with a bit more poke and presence , seriously considering a jag xkr 4.0 supercharged ( just trying to justify the low mpg 2 the missus lol)


really comfy car those celica's but dont go like i fought they would to be honest? but the jag sounds like a good idea :thumb:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

tom0311 said:


> Rover 25 '03 plate, has served me well and got it at 6k miles 2 years ago so hopefully when I sell it when I'm 21 (november coming) I'll still get fairly good money for it. It goes well for a 1.4 and loves high revs. Wanna get an MGZS 2.5 next, dunno why but I really like some of them. Would get a scooby but the insurance will be non existent or sky high.


to be honest mate dont mean to sound rude at all, but dont get a mg zs, all those mg are moving piles of scrap, they blow head gaskets, bottom end goes. dont touch one. i no what you mean with the insurance on a scooby but if you want more poke go for some think jap. you could get a civic vtec, or somethink like that.

good on insurance and very reliable.

im 22 nearly and iv got a 328i bmw coupe and my insurance is £380 fully comp a YEAR. and my bmw would eat a scooby for fun. telling you mate you could get insurance on one if i can :thumb:


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

oliver Roberts said:


> im 22 nearly and iv got a 328i bmw coupe and my insurance is £380 fully comp a YEAR. and my bmw would eat a scooby for fun. telling you mate you could get insurance on one if i can :thumb:


Blinkin 'eck, when I was 21 (three years ago) I had a 1.4 1996 Clio which cost me £700 a year to insure third party only.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Willie said:


> Blinkin 'eck, when I was 21 (three years ago) I had a 1.4 1996 Clio which cost me £700 a year to insure third party only.


your telling me bargain insurance mate

direct line all the way

:thumb:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I'll be taking a trip to uncle arnie this friday! I'm sick of driving ****boxes LOL...


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

morehotdinners said:


> 2002 celica vvti with sport and premium pack- only 140bhp but looks quicker lol- when the missus passes her test shes having the celica and im gonna get something with a bit more poke and presence , seriously considering a jag xkr 4.0 supercharged ( just trying to justify the low mpg 2 the missus lol)


Hi Dinners.

Speaking as a Jaguar man, I have a 1967 S-Type and a 2001 XJ8&#8230; The XJR (the R means supercharged and up to 400 BHP) is a great car, but then I would say that&#8230;

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>

Firstly pick the shape you want. The 6 cylinder cars were made till 1997 they were a 4 litre 6 cylinder Supercharger, they were called X300 ® as a model code by Jaguar. They look VERY similar to the post 1997 cars, the way to tell is the chrome flashing round the bumpers is joined up and the interior is very outdated. It's a square instrument cluster with a square knobble on the side&#8230; -looks old&#8230;

<o> </o>

Then from 1997 you get the V8 Supercharged, this is the shape I have, it looks subtly more modern than the X300 shape, the interior is just like a modern car and the exterior has subtle changes. 0-60 times for the supercharged cars is about 5-6 seconds. But here is the interesting point; the MPG 16-18 is almost the same as the normal 4 litre XJ8 if driven "normally". So the XJR is perfect for someone who likes power occasionally but doesn't use it much. Obviously if you sink the loud pedal in to the axminster MPG is single figures&#8230; But then that's the same for my XJ8&#8230;

<o> </o>

Watch out for the servicing on the Supercharger, it's an oil bath, as long as the oil Is changed regularly they can go for 100,000 with no issues&#8230;.

<o> </o>

As for my XJ8, well I have been exceptionally unlucky with reliability, I had the engine seize on the M4 (cost £5000), the ABS ECU and wheel sensor went (£750), Lambda sensors (£300) then last week the auto-box died (£1200).

<o> </o>

Be waned, this £55,000 car is great, fast, unbelievably quiet and comfortable. Especially as a XJR can be had for £3000 these days, but make sure you do your homework! Its well worth buying the data cable (to read any fault codes and switch of the MIL light) and I can give you a CD copy of the Jaguar maintenance manual if you want it!

If you want buying info, i can tell you what to avoid ! :laugh:

PS, if you want to be a bit special go for the rare Daimler super V8.....

Sooo, 6 cylinder supercharged...










Interier;










V8 XJ shape (this is my car)

[my car has the de-chrome, so all the back chrome is body coloured, the gril was initially the same]








http://www.shootingjags.co.uk/shootingjags/photo/xj8front.JPG

and this is my interier;

(there are about 10 colour choices)














More photos at http://www.shootingjags.co.ukwww.shootingjags.co.uk





EDIT- i just noticed after typing all that you said XKR not XJR... Ok same engine things apply with the V8, watch out for Nikosil issues, water pump and service history. The XKR is a great car but you will need to spend £10,000 idealy. I didnt go for a XKR as the rear seat were too small for taking the guys shooting.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

GT AVALANCHE..........PEDAL POWER!!!


----------



## buffbadboy (Jun 13, 2008)

subaru wrx sti type uk 350bhp quickest car round plymouth i recon


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

buffbadboy said:


> subaru wrx sti type uk 350bhp quickest car round plymouth i recon


fair play mate. sounds like a very fast scooby. but personaly id invest in a evo. i no there more money, but do love them. but if i wanted a jap turbo and a good price then scooby all the way.

bet it goes like stink tho :thumb:


----------



## jcsnoop (Apr 17, 2009)

im getting a 05 signum cdti 150 bhp tomorrow just wondering if anyone has had one


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

well i have just ordered my self a brand new porsche 911- as my company car so i get fuel card and allowance yep jammy i know but the new model only has 225 grams of co2- right on the limit, pick it up in july hmmmm


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

laurie g said:


> well i have just ordered my self a brand new porsche 911- as my company car so i get fuel card and allowance yep jammy i know but the new model only has 225 grams of co2- right on the limit, pick it up in july hmmmm


you need a chaffuer? :whistling: :whistling:..............


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

laurie g said:


> well i have just ordered my self a brand new porsche 911- as my company car so i get fuel card and allowance yep jammy i know but the new model only has 225 grams of co2- right on the limit, pick it up in july hmmmm


Nice one bro. Don't forget to post pics when you collect her :thumbup1:

Predator


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Predator said:


> Nice one bro. Don't forget to post pics when you collect her :thumbup1:
> 
> Predator


dont worry i will ,its ice white- black tinted windows, black alloys and a sports exhaust ( got a button that turns the baffles off- hmmm better then sex i reckon)

ahhhhhh so excited:thumb:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

laurie g said:


> dont worry i will ,its ice white- black tinted windows, black alloys and a sports exhaust ( got a button that turns the baffles off- hmmm better then sex i reckon)
> 
> ahhhhhh so excited:thumb:


u lucky man.... is beta than sex

if you need a hand to collect her, ill collect her 4 u so you can go put your feet up and ill bring her straight to your door :whistling:


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

laurie g said:


> dont worry i will ,its ice white- black tinted windows, black alloys and a sports exhaust ( got a button that turns the baffles off- hmmm better then sex i reckon)
> 
> ahhhhhh so excited:thumb:


Congratulations - white is the new black... :tongue:

Watch that PSE though, mine rattled like a feker after a few months when changing from normal to sport...Took multiple visits back to OPC to get fixed... :cursing:


----------



## smudge (Sep 15, 2008)

i have sold the car i posted on here before and now i drive this


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

2006 Astra

3 Door 1.8 Sri.

Standard due to lack of money.

And jonkvxr, i want your VXR!!!!

Edit: My car..


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

smudge said:


> i have sold the car i posted on here before and now i drive this


the ultimate drifting car. is it set up for drift?? loveing that car


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

smudge said:


> i have sold the car i posted on here before and now i drive this


the ultimate drifting car. is it set up for drift?? loveing that car,


----------



## smudge (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah bar the roll cage (which it will have soon)

it was built be Kazama auto in japan and has a very nice spec

im having teething problems at the moment.

It will be having a new HUGE turbo after Christmas


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

smudge said:


> yeah bar the roll cage (which it will have soon)
> 
> it was built be Kazama auto in japan and has a very nice spec
> 
> ...


ra-ha-ha sounds like its going to be a drifting monster. well into drifitng cars

going to be a beast. the tyre companys are going to love you lol


----------



## smudge (Sep 15, 2008)

i have a few spares lol


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

lol i bet you must have your own lil mountain of tyres lol. well good luck with it mate, your have to get some pics of you drifting it and of the engine ect. be careful of the re quaters, i tryed drifting my bmw and caught the re qauter on a tree which also bent the rear arm. wasent a good day for me lol


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

what size skins are on the back?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

A turbo classic:-

1992 Renault 21 Turbo, 220BHP or so.

Surprises many much newer and more powerful cars.


----------



## smudge (Sep 15, 2008)

oliver Roberts said:


> lyour have to get some pics of you drifting it and of the engine ect


None of it drifting, i havent even driven it since i bought it. Im having some issues :cursing:



dan the man said:


> what size skins are on the back?


Specs are front 18x9 unknown offset rear 18x9.5 et -2 with 225/40/18's all round.

I also have a set of 5zigens 17x10 et12 front, et0 with 225/45 all round


----------



## bigjers (Sep 15, 2008)

4.2 audi r8 quattro love it to bits only gets out at weekends and the gtr is my big bros got it last week and hes feared to drive it numpty.


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

I am currently saving for my first car

Corsa sport


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Nice car mate


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

I have aBlack BMW M3


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

I drive my misses up the wall does that count?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Gent said:


> Hi Dinners.
> 
> Speaking as a Jaguar man, I have a 1967 S-Type and a 2001 XJ8&#8230; The XJR (the R means supercharged and up to 400 BHP) is a great car, but then I would say that&#8230;
> 
> ...


I think you put the wrong pic up for the sooo 6cyl supercharged.


----------



## Dan18 (Apr 25, 2009)

currently drive a 106 quiksilver :ban: (1st car) but getting a new car in august and looking at a 2000 plate bmw 318 coupe :thumb:


----------



## lean2 (Jan 25, 2009)

going to be ordering one of this in the next couple of weeks as a 20th birthday present to myself! lol


----------



## markfj (Apr 21, 2008)

2008 Blue Suzuki swift

I wish I had more money to spend on the sports one, but it was a nice car that I could afford


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Not Strictly driven anymore.Built this in partnership with a mate about 18 years ago.72 Camaro,v8 "hemi" block,Nitrous,ladder chassis,jag rear end,20 inch Mickey Thompsons.Approx 650 bhp.Great way to keep yourself poor!


----------



## mattyc (May 10, 2009)

Nissan Navara 2.5 turbo diesel :thumbup1:


----------



## bogue (Sep 15, 2008)

2009 ford fiesta


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

bigjers said:


> 4.2 audi r8 quattro love it to bits only gets out at weekends and the gtr is my big bros got it last week and hes feared to drive it numpty.


omg u loucky b******* that r8 is gourgeous. and the skyline is just sex on wheels. theres a red skline like that by where i live is a very naughty car


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

ford escort rs turbo

2.0 zetec bottom end

efi management

ofab ecu

-31 actuator

3" stainless exhaust

lowered on koni adjustables

polybushed

diamond cut rs wheels

toyo proxes

200 bhp

0-60 5 secs

scooby slayer lol


----------



## imaweed (Jun 23, 2009)

bogue said:


> 2009 ford fiesta


Im driving one of these too...

One off the advert lol pink :\

nice car though, but 1.2 isn't too powerful


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

oops actual size too. sorry


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

essexboy, im loving that, i bet that was a proper fanny magnet when it waas driving, it looks awsome


----------



## imaweed (Jun 23, 2009)

bigjers said:


> 4.2 audi r8 quattro love it to bits only gets out at weekends and the gtr is my big bros got it last week and hes feared to drive it numpty.


btw...

that GTR is amazing, so nice (Y)

the audi is as well though :thumb:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

funnily enough, a lot of women don't appreciate big american muscle cars (even though they should)

some do though


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> funnily enough, a lot of women don't appreciate big american muscle cars (even though they should)
> 
> some do though


Yeah but what do women know?................


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I just got myself an S2000 in black with red leather seats


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

lean2 said:


> going to be ordering one of this in the next couple of weeks as a 20th birthday present to myself! lol


Is that the transformers car..?


----------



## BIGJAKE1983 (Jul 4, 2009)

Im driving a Black Astra SRI 1.9 CDTI 150 BHP, Not bad for a diesel got one cause it looks really good and I was doing loads of miles in it (600 every weekend). Dont do as much long haul drives now so looking for something else. One car I do like is the 02-07 BMW M3 series you can pick up some good ones for 15 K! Was looking at something mad like the 911 Turbo but dont think I would fit in it as im 6'7' :lol:


----------



## BIGJAKE1983 (Jul 4, 2009)

young-pup said:


> View attachment 27964
> 
> 
> ford escort rs turbo
> ...


You having a laugh 0-60 in 5 seconds in that thing it would fall apart or go back in time :lol:


----------



## Paul08 (Mar 20, 2009)

Saxo VTR


----------



## BIGJAKE1983 (Jul 4, 2009)

bigjers said:


> 4.2 audi r8 quattro love it to bits only gets out at weekends and the gtr is my big bros got it last week and hes feared to drive it numpty.


So you and your brother millionaires as the GTR is a 50k plus car and the Audi is a 80K plus car lol. Just jealous as I want one but it would blow my monthly wage away!


----------



## Paul08 (Mar 20, 2009)

i like the red RS Turbo 

I wanted a series 1 RST when i passed but couldnt find one that wasnt rusty as hell, so settled for the vtr


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

BIGJAKE1983 said:


> You having a laugh 0-60 in 5 seconds in that thing it would fall apart or go back in time :lol:


i doubt it will do an actual 5 second to 60 but i wouldnt doubt it being in the high 5 to v low 6 seconds,seen plenty of RS 'scorts at that spec timed and pulling those times off all day long,best mod the guy could do in my opinion would be get shot of the standard box and diff,will totally transform the wee beast


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Paul08 said:


> i like the red RS Turbo
> 
> I wanted a series 1 RST when i passed but couldnt find one that wasnt rusty as hell, so settled for the vtr


BLASPHEMY!!! go straight to your room with no sixth meal.....picking a saxo over an RS........i need to leave the room to compose myself.

/weeman goes out and sets fire to garden hut in rage.


----------



## Gaz86 (Jun 18, 2009)

Golf Mk4, can't beat the german engineering!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Mine looked something like this the last time I saw it


----------



## lean2 (Jan 25, 2009)

Nelson said:


> Is that the transformers car..?


yes it is but a different model etc

never seen one in this country and i love american muscle cars and these camaro's look so sexy!

plus for around the 30k mark i am getting that exact car above and with pretty much every extra i want!


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

What!!! I want that R8!!!

And how can you afford that Camaro at age 20??


----------



## lean2 (Jan 25, 2009)

own my own business and fancy a reward for all my sacrafices ive had to make


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Flipping hell.

Well props for that mate.

I envy you massively.

Im 18 and am jobless lol!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

I have an Aura. Mine is identical to this in the photo but in Black. Nothing flashy and very economical. Great on gas mileage.


----------



## lean2 (Jan 25, 2009)

sometimes i wish i didnt tho!! it alot for people our age and i took on over 40k of debt at 19 so dont envy me mate! lol


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

lean2 said:


> sometimes i wish i didnt tho!! it alot for people our age and i took on over 40k of debt at 19 so dont envy me mate! lol


so what is it exactly you do mate?


----------



## lean2 (Jan 25, 2009)

mobile body repairer!!


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

lean2 said:


> mobile body repairer!!


Fair play mate your obviously doing well for yourself.


----------



## lean2 (Jan 25, 2009)

yeh but not aswell as i want tho! car dealers are struggling a bit which results in me struggling!! nothing to worry about tho.. lol


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

weeman said:


> i doubt it will do an actual 5 second to 60 but i wouldnt doubt it being in the high 5 to v low 6 seconds,seen plenty of RS 'scorts at that spec timed and pulling those times off all day long,best mod the guy could do in my opinion would be get shot of the standard box and diff,will totally transform the wee beast


i was hitting 5.4 secs at silverstone (ford fair) last year, just had a re-map so im hoping for sub 5s ill settle for 5 secs though. I got a stage 2 box ready to go in next weekend. I was going to put a st170 6 speed getrag box in but its to much work for me this year, maybe next year.Ive got a bit more grip this year too with the toyo proxes hell these things are sticky.


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

just got a new rangerover sport ready for when i get my licence back!


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

lean2 said:


> yes it is but a different model etc
> 
> never seen one in this country and i love american muscle cars and these camaro's look so sexy!
> 
> plus for around the 30k mark i am getting that exact car above and with pretty much every extra i want!


Well done mate - are you having to import it yourself...?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

young-pup said:


> i was hitting 5.4 secs at silverstone (ford fair) last year, just had a re-map so im hoping for sub 5s ill settle for 5 secs though. I got a stage 2 box ready to go in next weekend. I was going to put a st170 6 speed getrag box in but its to much work for me this year, maybe next year.Ive got a bit more grip this year too with the toyo proxes hell these things are sticky.


nice one mate  i'd love to go to Ford fair at some point,never been,dieing to see the big power cossies and WRC's on the track tearing it up.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

E36 323i coupe, just got full twin pipe SS system for it with matching manifolds, induction kit and looking at big bore throttle body and M50 inlet manifold conversion.


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

weeman said:


> nice one mate  i'd love to go to Ford fair at some point,never been,dieing to see the big power cossies and WRC's on the track tearing it up.


 This will be my 11th year i first went when it was in a big field near oxford!!!Silverstone is a great venue i love watching the 0-60 and track action. I saw a rs200 do o-60 in 2.93 and pat doran in his cossie mk6 fiesta doing sub 3 secs. Ive never been around the track i always say im going round but when i get there i chicken out, too scared to blow the engine! This year im definatly going round, i joined the AA last week lol. Hope to see you there one day, its well worth the long journey for you. :beer:


----------



## lean2 (Jan 25, 2009)

Nelson said:


> Well done mate - are you having to import it yourself...?


na hopefully im going to be getting it from american car imports! hopefully going to see them this week to test drive one!!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

well I have 3 cars

A 2005 mini cooper

2008 Passat Estate (dont like it at all, changing it in September)

14 year old Toyota Carena Estate (brilliant car never broken down since I bought from new)


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

Ahh I forgot about this thread;

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

Well if we are updating&#8230;

<o></o>

These are the Photos from Le-mans 2009.

One of my Jaguars at Le-Mans.

She's a little oily, this is what it did when it started that huge, twin 1"3/4 SU 3.8, DOHC 6 cyl. :lol: (i shot the support car!)










At the track.










Close up










At the camp site, so so so hot it would'nt start.










At St Saturin car show. - caused quite a stir.










In car!

<o>

</o><o>







</o>

<o></o>

<o>Huge bonnet!</o>

<o></o>

<o>







</o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o>Great holiday, great racing, great beer, great BBQ's. Le-mans is the answer. </o>

<o>  </o>

<o></o>

<o></o>


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

I only passed my test in december 08, got my first car feb 09, 1.8 Astra design sport hatch! i love my wee car!


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Gent said:


> Ahh I forgot about this thread;
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> ...


Beautiful, only 10000 miles? Friend of mines stepfather goes down in his TR2 ocasionally, i would kill to do that!


----------



## guyo (Jun 25, 2009)

TVR a thing of beauty, got a 2000, cerbera speed six myself, cannot beat rear wheel drive motors. you can keep all your m3's, jap crap and the like, to many driver aids all you need is alot or bhp, all the fancy cars now do all the drivivng for you assisted everything !


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

StJocKIII said:


> Beautiful, only 10000 miles? Friend of mines stepfather goes down in his TR2 ocasionally, i would kill to do that!


More like 110,000,000 miles!!!!!

Its been round the clock quite a number of times. That was the last trip the car will do on that engine. I still find it scary that it has 220 BHP... She used 1 pint of oil per 100 miles, which is frankly shocking however, it is about right for an old smoker XK engine.

The next engine i get built i am aiming for 265 BHP.

Jock, -do it. its a blast! :thumb:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

My speedART Cayenne below, i do have a few others toys.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

stephy said:


> I only passed my test in december 08, got my first car feb 09, 1.8 Astra design sport hatch! i love my wee car!


a little astra, not a bad car me bro's got 1, he loves it :thumb:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

bradz that is an awsome car. lovely wheels


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Mate, Its my Baby lol


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Bradz said:


> Thanks Mate, Its my Baby lol


is a monster mate, looks expensive as well. but u must feel like god driving that lol :thumb:


----------



## Deacon NWales (Jun 16, 2009)

I've got a Pug 306 1.9 Diesel it's 10 years old, had it since almost new, and has never let me down, Have also got a 2004 Megane 1.4 hopefully getting rid in the new year, I just don't trust it for reliability, prob get an Audi A4 or Vw golf GTTDI


----------



## klx_boy (Jun 8, 2009)

Had a 1970 Mustang Mach1 with a 351 cleveland in it. Sold that and now drive a modified JDM Toyota MR2 Turbo 

My dad has a Dodge Ram Hemi 5.7 so we still get to hear the V8's rumble even with the Stang gone


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

ah v8 muscle, gota love em


----------



## klx_boy (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah its awesome! after i go through my ricer stage im thinking of going back yank and buying a 70's Camaro


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

klx_boy said:


> Yeah its awesome! after i go through my ricer stage im thinking of going back yank and buying a 70's Camaro


lol the racing stage are awsome, i still get it in my car, just cant help but tweek that pedal 

but the 70's camaro sounds nice

but those v8 do sound gawjus

i drove a lambo v12 about 2 months ago on a driving experience day and the sound of the car made me spunk in my pants let alone the performance :thumb:


----------



## Tezza (Jul 7, 2009)

Well i've got a 1lt corsa, bog standard and its a dust bin!!!

Hardly anything to get excited about but you asked!!! lol


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

Bradz said:


> My speedART Cayenne below, i do have a few others toys.


 id have definatly washed it before taking the pics brad lol :lol:


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

citroen C1 VT 09 plate lol 998cc in red.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Tezza said:


> Well i've got a 1lt corsa, bog standard and its a dust bin!!!
> 
> Hardly anything to get excited about but you asked!!! lol


lol well we did ask so fair play to replying lol


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

This

" title="Small cars only this bay by M_at, on Flickr">







" width="500" height="280" alt="Small cars only this bay" /></a>

Smart fortwo 1l 84bhp turbo - great fun.


----------



## YEHBUDDY (May 20, 2009)

Ford transit connect 2.0TDI


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

check out the smart car, that must be the easiest thing to drive and park, well id imagen it is any ways lol


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

I'm amazed by the quality of cars on this thread! Some rich people around it appears 

This is not my actual car, but mine is identical. Had it just over a year and is (in my possibly limited driving experience) the best car I have owned so far for comfort and fun.










Yes yes, its a Skoda, but i don't car, I love it


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Pageant of Power next weekend, anybody going?

http://www.cpop.co.uk/tickets/


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

while my avensis was in being serviced yesterday they gave me a new yaris to use....

what a horrible, disgusting, awful, noisy, rattly bit of crap....

so, to answer the original question... I have a 2002 Toyota Avensis Vermont 1.8 vvti

Nice sensible family car....


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Car thread bump


----------



## PJ2100 (Aug 26, 2008)

skellan said:


> Car thread bump


You found it then:rolleyes: As you're asking BMW 330ci


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL

Cheers for the headsup dude!

I love cars me


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't drive yet but I'm starting lessons soon and will be after a Peugeot 205 1.6 gti :tongue: all the way back from the late 80's/early 90's.


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

I absolutely love them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The best of that era until nissan introduced the gri-r and changed all the rules!!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

porsche 911 997 bought it brand new 4 months ago pics on me albums cant be bummed to post em cos they keep bouncing


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

skellan said:


> I absolutely love them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The best of that era until nissan introduced the gri-r and changed all the rules!!


Jeremy Clarkson back in the day described driving the 205 as more fun than driving any ferarri and was as fast (apparantly) as a supercar back in the day... thats me quoting Jeremy not making it up! :laugh:


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

BMW X5 d sport and the trusty vauxhall vivaro in gleaming white


----------



## cant king (Aug 31, 2009)

1994 mazda rx7 with 350bhp, the very reason why im financially fooked, but i love her!


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

LOL @ this thread. :lol:

I drive an 02 plate 1.6 astra which I bought last year for 2 grand. I'm a homeowner and we are in a recession ya know


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

cant king said:


> 1994 mazda rx7 with 350bhp, the very reason why im financially fooked, but i love her!


VERY nice!!! :drool:

I like old little cars like the 205 and Renault 5! Lol Old shape skyline and, of course, Mazda rx7.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

saving up for an R32 gtr 600 bhp and will decimate all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, i only really like old school cars, modern day cars dont seem to have much soul


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

1.8 [140] Astra SRi... want something better - saving up for an A5 (drulles)


----------



## mark3571 (Jun 16, 2008)

a 52 plate vw bora tdi sport the 130bhp model thats been remapped to around 170-180 i think. goes like stink for an oil burner. has audi rs6 wheels and a jvc double din dvd player.


----------



## rikkilee2009 (Nov 19, 2009)

saxo VTS...got ride of ma RS turbo S2 coz it was too dear to run lol


----------



## rikkilee2009 (Nov 19, 2009)

Kezz said:


> saving up for an R32 gtr 600 bhp and will decimate all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, i only really like old school cars, modern day cars dont seem to have much soul


pure beast...mates got an R33 GTR, love it!


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Fiat Grande Punto, in Silver 57 plate (fresh out the factory when I got it). Yeh I'm 18, pow!


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Kezz said:


> saving up for an R32 gtr 600 bhp and will decimate all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, i only really like old school cars, modern day cars dont seem to have much soul


Kezz, let me show you a little of my collection...

My 800bhp, 10 sec GTR....




























My 600bhp Impreza RA...














































My Evo IV...


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> I don't drive yet but I'm starting lessons soon and will be after a Peugeot 205 1.6 gti :tongue: all the way back from the late 80's/early 90's.


no no, they were sh!te, you want the insurance group 19 1.9gti..doubt you'll get one though as most people who got them dies in them:lol:


----------



## rikkilee2009 (Nov 19, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> still think bmw's are the way forward lol
> 
> but the old skool escort turbos are mint love em


thay would be the way forward if thay were chaep to run and dint blow head gaskets like there is no tomorow lol but would love another.


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

I miss my car but I mostly miss where I drive it ...


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

BillC said:


> no no, they were sh!te, you want the insurance group 19 1.9gti..doubt you'll get one though as most people who got them dies in them:lol:


Cheapest insurance I'd get of the 1.6 gti is £1,500 don't even wanna check for a 1.9 mg: :crying:


----------



## rikkilee2009 (Nov 19, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> Cheapest insurance I'd get of the 1.6 gti is £1,500 don't even wanna check for a 1.9 mg: :crying:


thats alot, what age u? my 106 gti was bout £670...and i was 21.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

rikkilee2009 said:


> thats alot, what age u? my 106 gti was bout £670...and i was 21.


I'm 20, 21 in 3 months, think it might be due to my job, barista/waiter in coffee house.

When I was working in a factory I checked insurance for a 5 year old 1.4 litre renault clio with 25,000 miles and it was £900 so really don't understand why it's so high for a 1.6 litre 20 year old peugeot lol.

I think it's because of them 3 letters at the end "gti"


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

My Wheels,

Audi RS6 which has been "slightly" modified! The ultimate sleeper, I find it absolutely hilarious eating most porsches for brekkie. The look on the drivers faces when they realise they`ve been done by an estate car is classic


----------



## fosnchops (Nov 21, 2009)

I used to have an E34 525se. But I brought leather and massive 255 6 series wheels for it. That was gooood. Now drive an '01 saab 9-5aero. The aero is the 2.3 HOT turbo, with around 250bhp. I'm much the same as skellan - love to see the look on peoples faces when I pass them rather swiftly in an "old mans car". They're underrated IMO!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

skellan said:


> My Wheels,
> 
> Audi RS6 which has been "slightly" modified! The ultimate sleeper, I find it absolutely hilarious eating most porsches for brekkie. The look on the drivers faces when they realise they`ve been done by an estate car is classic


Nice motor there mate.


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Nidge said:


> Nice motor there mate.


 Cheers Pal


----------



## The Beginner (Jul 8, 2009)

I have an E92 M Sport 335d, rempapped to 357BHP and 700NM of Torque. Its faster than my old E46 M3.


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

merc 320ce, drinks alot but i can't let the old school looking baby go :confused1:


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

I like the look of them Ce`s very timeless shape. I used to have a 300E 4matic many moons ago and always wanted a CE


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

skellan said:


> I like the look of them Ce`s very timeless shape. I used to have a 300E 4matic many moons ago and always wanted a CE


if you ever decide to get one have abit of money on the side to throw at it, replace the engine and heavy materials inside and out or you'll be visiting the petrol station more often than the gym!!! takes the p!ss but i'd rather have that gold dig than a female :whistling: or maybe im just a petrolhead.. either way someone/somethings gold digging :cursing:

p.s. im not calling all females gold diggers, i have nothing but respect for you independent women.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Sold my Ibiza cupra a couple of weeks back. 1.8 20 valve turbo. Modded to over 200bhp. Missing it already.


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice looker that Seat! My wife used to have a leon cupra-r in black, same engine I think.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

skellan said:


> Nice looker that Seat! My wife used to have a leon cupra-r in black, same engine I think.


Thanks mate. Looking a subaru impreza's at the minute. I've had one before and managed to roll it over a hedge but hopefully i've grown up a bit since then.


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

white ford transit 280, 85bhp, 55 plate... lol.. mods...an eberspacher D2 in the back lol few dents here and there...but just to impress 1 majour dent in front bumper with matching dented and cracked, but still hanging on number plate, the bonet dosnt open and theres a whole in roof...

lol, all of you lot with ya sparkly nissans, beemers, vw's, etc etc lol...you dont need t admit i know ya envious!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

Renaultsport Clio 197


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

Fuuck me, what the hell do you guys do for a living? I'm still riding the bus for fuuck's sake! :bounce: :tongue:


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

MyVision said:


> Fuuck me, what the hell do you guys do for a living? I'm still riding the bus for fuuck's sake! :bounce: :tongue:


nowt wrong with getting bus


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Jeep cherokee (with a snorkel,gonna need it if it floods)


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

usually a pair of trainers as the misses has the BM


----------



## Kyl3cook (Aug 1, 2009)

In the UK I have an Evo VIII MR FQ320 with a few bits and pieces done to it...it's running about 390/390 but I'm contemplating selling it as I only drive it about 6 weeks per year. In Bahrain I have a Ford Explorer 4.0 V6 which is just for work.

I feel a bit too old for the Evo now, plus it's not really subtle. If I sell it I'll either get a little run around, or something more permanent....and 'special'


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Reanult Clio dymamique 1.2 16V reliable and cheap to run lol


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Interesting last 2 posts as my last car was an Evo 7 XT360 and I have just sold my dads run around for him which was a black 2001 Clio 1.2 16V!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

i have a jeep cherokee 4.0l for putting my dogs in and i got an audi a4 cabrio 3.0 quattro...which is goin soon because it spends a lot of time on the drive


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Mk1 Golf Cabriolet :thumb:


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Just sold the Porsche and the Merc is currently up for sale. My new Baby is a Maserati 4200 :thumb:

It cost £101 to fill it up! :cursing: LOL


----------



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

BMW M3 mate....and yes i luuuuuurve my beemers


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Predator said:


> Just sold the Porsche and the Merc is currently up for sale. My new Baby is a Maserati 4200 :thumb:
> 
> It cost £101 to fill it up! :cursing: LOL


mate you must be minted.........do you want a new best friend :lol:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

petethemanc said:


> BMW M3 mate....and yes i luuuuuurve my beemers


good lad, what bmw is it? e36, e46 ect ect.

mines the 328 coupe e36, and i love it. got limited slip diff so drifts like a beauty lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

:lol: Student life is great eh?


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

dan nice bike,

Im looking a getting a focus ST or a leon fr havnt made up my mind yet, (the old rs is prob out)


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

oliver Roberts said:


> mate you must be minted.........do you want a new best friend :lol:


LOL, sure mate. You can be my scrub anytime :lol: You might have to wear a tight dress and wig though! :whistling:

Predator


----------



## biggerlandy (Sep 1, 2009)

nowt but the best LANDROVER i got a fully kitted up defender thats my play toy a 110 for the camping trips and a disco for daily use :beer:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Predator said:


> LOL, sure mate. You can be my scrub anytime :lol: You might have to wear a tight dress and wig though! :whistling:
> 
> Predator


all i have to say to that is....what colour wig do you want me to wear :laugh:

would you prefer me in a thong or french knickers :lol:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

AB1990 said:


> dan nice bike,
> 
> Im looking a getting a focus ST or a leon fr havnt made up my mind yet, (the old rs is prob out)


my mate has the focus rs, had it modified to 357bhp, goes like a absoulte animal.

but if i had the money id get a new focus rs they look the dogs or new evo : )

i wouldnt mind getting the evo 6 next, gota wait for insurance to come down a bit tho : (


----------



## PJ2100 (Aug 26, 2008)

cant king said:


> 1994 mazda rx7 with 350bhp, the very reason why im financially fooked, but i love her!


Good choice, I sold mine 2 years ago and regretted it ever since. Running 400BHP I got about 8-10mpg. Sold it when premium fuel hit 1.25/ltr.

Far more fun that the BM I have now.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

seat ibiza cupra 20vt 200bhp.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

DanJ said:


> Kezz, let me show you a little of my collection...
> 
> My 800bhp, 10 sec GTR....
> 
> ...


 what turbo is on that GTR?? T04z?? awesome!!


----------



## cornish_celt (Feb 17, 2009)

97 Ford Probe, 2.5 V6, was standard at 164 bhp, been modded up to 284 bhp, great car to drive, excellent handling, supercharger going in next month, also 2 other Probes only 2.0 but both well modded!

New Car in the new year, Focus RS.


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Kezz said:


> what turbo is on that GTR?? T04z?? awesome!!


T88-34d running 1.8bar :thumb: . Looking for the 9's this year.

Cornish-celt, how on earth did you get an extra 120bhp on an NA engine without forced induction????


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

DanJ said:


> T88-34d running 1.8bar :thumb: . Looking for the 9's this year.
> 
> Cornish-celt, how on earth did you get an extra 120bhp on an NA engine without forced induction????


Agreed, thats a hell of an increase on a NA engine. I didn't think much more could be squeezed out of the 2.5L V6 without adding forced induction?


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

SamG said:


> Agreed, thats a hell of an increase on a NA engine. I didn't think much more could be squeezed out of the 2.5L V6 without adding forced induction?


X2, not without running massively high revs. Whats the torque firgure on that?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

My S4 has more than that standard, you might as well just sell your 3 cars and buy a decent car in the first place. Ford Probes look hideous.


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

Integra Type R


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

535d tosser mobile










330bhp oil burning slag :thumbup1:


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

God said:


> Well 3 probes sold would not buy an S4 so that isn't very fair. Plus at least the probe is something that's a bit different. Same as me choosing the cougar. Far better cars out there but for the money it's a good car.


 I love S4`s and very nearly bought one as a track car due to the fact that I`d have to take out a 2nd mortgage to run the RS6 on track!!

you will find that they start at about 5K for the old twin turbo 2.7 varient and 99% of them have been properly looked after despite the mileage:thumb:


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Yep, I think it was fords biggest flop! apart from the probe maybe.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

DanJ said:


> T88-34d running 1.8bar :thumb: . Looking for the 9's this year.
> 
> Cornish-celt, how on earth did you get an extra 120bhp on an NA engine without forced induction????


 i wouldnt have thought you could, even with headwork, cams ecu map amd breathing mods i would have thought 40bhp would be more like it


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

That would be about right, it would be torque and throttle response where you would see the biggest gains but that would be about it.

What people dont realise is that even with FI engines there`s a lot more too it than just upping the BHP. E.G you can make an evo develop mega BHP with a few simple tools but unless you spend thousands on forged internals it would only be achievable for a matter of miles!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

DanJ said:


> T88-34d running 1.8bar :thumb: . Looking for the 9's this year.
> 
> Cornish-celt, how on earth did you get an extra 120bhp on an NA engine without forced induction????


 here is the engine my mate is building, well its ready now so you should see it at santa pod next year, GT42 turbo on RB30, we had a skyline meet on anglesey track this year and he took it there to have a first drive of it... my god its mental!!


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

skellan said:


> Yep, I think it was fords biggest flop! apart from the probe maybe.


Yep, produce a car based on one of Mazda's flops and you not going to do very well in the market


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Kezz said:


> here is the engine my mate is building, well its ready now so you should see it at santa pod next year, GT42 turbo on RB30, we had a skyline meet on anglesey track this year and he took it there to have a first drive of it... my god its mental!!


Awesome mate, whats the spec on the car? What times is he looking for?

I suppose i better reveal my new secret setup so far...










Twin TD0-6's. Did someone say 1200bhp????? lol

Let me know when you are down at the pod mate, and if you ever need anywhere to crash i live ten minutes away  .


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

sound mate, hasnt the lemon got twin td06's? i had single tdo6 in my gts and that was mental in rwd lol, will find the spec for you, if you go on skyline-owners-club.com you can find it on there with all the pics of the build etc.

have you seen john bradshaws zed in action yet??


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

found it 

1996 33gtr in qm1

was the original rips uk001 car that was sent to nz to have some magic worked and a huge amount of cash spent,i have since then built a new motor and a few more parts fitted.

engine

full forged rb30

acl custom teflon and ceramic coated, pocketed pistons

argo i beam conrods

acl race bearings

tomei oil pump

trust sump ext

custom oil drain from head

full drag spec head from fuze in japan

custom 11.35mm lift and 272* in ex cams

1.2mm head gasket

genuine veilside plenum and throttle body 100mm

ati race crank damper

full rips gt42 turbo kit 48mm progate and 5" exhaust

trust 4 layer intercooler

50mm raceport dump valve

ecu

powerfc d jetro for running in

and autronic sm4 with custom plug and play loom for full power when ready

fuel system

sx single fuel pump

atl swirl pot

tomei in tank pump

-10 braided fuel hose

trust fuel rail

hks 1000cc injectors

aeromotive fpr

tranmission running gear

os giken triple plate clutch

ap clutch master cyl with no vac assist

cusco front 1.5 way diff

stock box for now

stock rear diff

project u 6pot front brakes

stock rears yellow stuff

braided lines

castrol srf fluid

tein ha shocks and springs(hks 4way adj on the way)

do-luck double six 18x10 whells

pirelli p zero corsa tyres

hicas cancel bar

tein tension rods

body work

stock 33gtr with gen nismo 400r lower splitter

inside

stock, no guages

tomei embossed leather steering wheel


----------



## TPM (Jun 24, 2009)

Got rid of my BMW 330ci sport coupe for a Mitsi Evo 8 Fq300......

A bit boy racerish but it doesn't half make you smile and the andrenaline makes you sweat like a gypsy taking a spelling test:laugh:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Still got my Moggy, '67 with Lancia twin cam engine. Old school  Hardly pushing out any horses compared to the mutants others have posted but I'll bet I stop more traffic at the petrol station....lol.


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

I had an Evo7 XT360 which altered known physics when it went round bends! Very impressive car:thumb:


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Some car expert tell me what is wrong with this car. Saw it in the Shetland Isles last month, I knew there was something not right but the penny didnt drop until I`d stared at it for a minute or two


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

dunno but it looks like an old ford, lol


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Kezz said:


> found it
> 
> 1996 33gtr in qm1
> 
> ...


Yeah the Lemon used Td06's, didn't really ever make full use of them though. Endless-R on the other hand use them on variety of thier RH9 cars and have ran into the 8's with them too. Seriously powerful turbo's but not very streetable.

That's a good spec on your mates car, Rob @ Rips knows his stuff and i have spoken to him many times. Looks like that car will certainly do some damage when its done. Its a shame that nobody who has a full Rips build has managed to replicate the times over here just yet, but it'll come :thumbup1: .


----------



## chicklet65 (Nov 19, 2009)

skellan said:


> My Wheels,
> 
> Audi RS6 which has been "slightly" modified! The ultimate sleeper, I find it absolutely hilarious eating most porsches for brekkie. The look on the drivers faces when they realise they`ve been done by an estate car is classic


Haven't I seen that somewhere before:thumbup1:.... got the shot with my Rav in so I don't need to upload. Not sure anyone was looking at the red one though:lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

DanJ said:


> Yeah the Lemon used Td06's, didn't really ever make full use of them though. Endless-R on the other hand use them on variety of thier RH9 cars and have ran into the 8's with them too. Seriously powerful turbo's but not very streetable.
> 
> That's a good spec on your mates car, Rob @ Rips knows his stuff and i have spoken to him many times. Looks like that car will certainly do some damage when its done. Its a shame that nobody who has a full Rips build has managed to replicate the times over here just yet, but it'll come :thumbup1: .


 yes i know, better air in NZ prob lol, my other mate is selling this one, heres the spec , he wants 32k for it

engine: R.I.P.S UK001 ENGINE

Acid dipped and fully prepped genuine RB30 block

R.I.P.S block brace/4WD adapter kit

R.I.P.S custom high capacity baffled race sump

R.I.P.S custom modifications to oil system

All new frost plugs and oil gallery plugs

Bored to suit new custom forged pistons

New custom billet rods

Fully prepped and balanced RB30 crankshaft

Aftermarket JUN oil pump drive

Genuine JUN oil pump

ACL race series bearings

Lower cambelt drive gear, washers and keys

New aftermarket 1500hp front pulley/damper

Genuine Nissan N1 waterpump

New idler and tensioner bearings

Race spec RB30 cambelt

All balanced and blueprinted. splitfire coils.

rb26 head and cams, tomei head gasket.

RIPS custom inlet manifold

hks manifold

hks down pipe heat wrapped

single throttle body

Venolia forged pistons

48mm wastegate

hks chromed t04z turbo kit

hks air filter and pipe

nismo cooler thermostat

ti trust exhaust

ti de-cat pipe

greddy rad

greddy oil relocation kit

greddy oil cooler

might be some things missin lol

electrics:

link ecu

7 bar map sensor ,yes 7 bar!!

nismo mfd upgrade, very dear ( 670) robbing gets!!

oil and water defi gauges with greddy piller pod and controller

dvd player and all in one sat nav kenwood 827

tein in car edfc controller

NOS actvation switch

fuel pump cut of switch

high and low boost switch

chassis

tein super street adjustable\suspension all round

edfc motors

do-luck double sixes 18"

greddy 6 pot callipers front

greddy 4 pot callipers rear

greddy discs all round to suit

braided brake lines

r33 diff , maybe a 2 way not sure

body

do-luck front bumper

do-luck carbon kevlar flared front wings

do-luck carbon bonnet

nismo side skirts

nismo rear quarter spats

fuel system

RIPS custom swirl pot in the boot

tomei intank fuel pump

3 440 bosch fuel pumps

braided fuel lines


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Im absolutely obssesed with cars, but not old enough for one yet 

Getting a civic though


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Kezz said:


> yes i know, better air in NZ prob lol, my other mate is selling this one, heres the spec , he wants 32k for it
> 
> engine: R.I.P.S UK001 ENGINE
> 
> ...


Thats a hell of a lot of car for the money mate. And Do-luck double sixes, yummmmmmmmmy!!!! :thumb:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I can't mind what I wrote last time I was asked in this thread what I drive, so I'll re-iterate. A Mk4 1.6 16v astra, 100 furious horses under the bonnet. Its the 3 door sport with full irmscher kit though so slightly less gay. Hoping for something Jap next summer i.e. civic vti, glanza, mx5 1.8


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

mx5, less gay? :lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

DanJ said:


> Thats a hell of a lot of car for the money mate. And Do-luck double sixes, yummmmmmmmmy!!!! :thumb:


i have driven it and its bloody awesome!!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Dan said:


> mx5, less gay? :lol:


Possibly gayer, but RWD, much faster and for what it is pretty cheap to insure...I'll just retrain as a hairdresser :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

if you want a little track car mx5's are ace


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Ive a wee ek civic with quite a bit of work done. Most likely go for a dc5 integra next year.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you hav a h22 in a civic


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Kezz said:


> i have driven it and its bloody awesome!!


That car is the fcuking **** mate!!! Looks the nuts with the balls to back it up!!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

seriously fast too!! we went to totb this year but didnt do very well, had a few issues on the day unfortunately, thse cars kill anything on the road, i fkin love skylines!! lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

mx-5's lowerd with pleanty of camber on some work rims with serious stretch look amazing


----------



## noid (Nov 27, 2009)

Mitsuboshi GTO Twin Turbo. 300bhp, 300 torque at the moment. (Had to tone it down a bit after redundancy.)


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

2009 Honda Civic Type R GT


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Kezz said:


> seriously fast too!! we went to totb this year but didnt do very well, had a few issues on the day unfortunately, thse cars kill anything on the road, i fkin love skylines!! lol


They are quite simply one of the best pieces of auto machinery ever produced. Pound for pound they can#t be matched.


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

noid said:


> Mitsuboshi GTO Twin Turbo. 300bhp, 300 torque at the moment. (Had to tone it down a bit after redundancy.)


Its funny you should mntion that. I;ve had three already and i love them. One was over 700bhp with a pair of GT35's (i'll dig out the pics). I love them so much that i went and bought one last night lol...










I'm thinking of keeping this and selling the evo on, so if anyone is interested, shout me a PM :thumbup1: .


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

skellan said:


> Some car expert tell me what is wrong with this car. Saw it in the Shetland Isles last month, I knew there was something not right but the penny didnt drop until I`d stared at it for a minute or two


 Come on then?? Its not just about performance cars!

Can no one tell me what it fundamentally wrong with this picture??


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Picture again


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

no i cant see owt!!


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

They stopped making that particular shape E class in 1987 "D" Reg????

The 124 series E-class superseeded it so how TFk is it on a 89/09 plate when legally you can`t add a private plate which would make the car appear newer???


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ah well spotted!!


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

skellan said:


> They stopped making that particular shape E class in 1987 "D" Reg????
> 
> The 124 series E-class superseeded it so how TFk is it on a 89/09 plate when legally you can`t add a private plate which would make the car appear newer???


I have seen this on imports before when they can actually work out a year or two younger due to lost documents etc, even when a car has been superseded. Was the car left hand drive?


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

bigjers said:


> 4.2 audi r8 quattro love it to bits only gets out at weekends and the gtr is my big bros got it last week and hes feared to drive it numpty.


Seriously?


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

DanJ said:


> I have seen this on imports before when they can actually work out a year or two younger due to lost documents etc, even when a car has been superseded. Was the car left hand drive?


 Nope it was RHD but I see what you mean, it could apply to uk cars with late registration etc.


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

chicklet65 said:


> Haven't I seen that somewhere before:thumbup1:.... got the shot with my Rav in so I don't need to upload. Not sure anyone was looking at the red one though:lol:


Can`t leave you out with only a sneak preview.

Chicklets car coming up!!


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

There you go, chicklets RAV XTR.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

TPM said:


> Got rid of my BMW 330ci sport coupe for a Mitsi Evo 8 Fq300......
> 
> A bit boy racerish but it doesn't half make you smile and the andrenaline makes you sweat like a gypsy taking a spelling test:laugh:


yerp id love an evo but my bank account says no lol :laugh:

my mate has a 404bhp evo 9....very nice, also has launch control. thats fcuking awsome :thumb:


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

My old Evo.


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

ok, maybe not!


----------



## noid (Nov 27, 2009)

DanJ said:


> Its funny you should mntion that. I;ve had three already and i love them. One was over 700bhp with a pair of GT35's (i'll dig out the pics). I love them so much that i went and bought one last night lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good choice, I had mine at 400bhp on standard turbo's with a boost controller and a/f meter, with a few other little tinkered bits in and was building a potential 800bhp engine in the shed but all has been sold on now after redundancy as for some reason the Mrs didn't like my reasoning of, "You can sleep in the car but you can't drive the house!" and weirdly, it made the crockery fly in our house whenever I mentioned it!

Hoping to get it going again in the new year when my new business gets it's roots in firmly.


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

black 911 twin turbo


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

993,996,997??????????


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Final attempt before I give up.


----------



## Ardasnails (Apr 4, 2009)

Ive got an 05 plate vectra 1.9 sri 150, its not bad but i have two kids so i needed a bigger car but my main problem is the insurance wich i know people will think im mad now, a year i pay £2,200!!!!!!!

Its my age before anyone asks lol


----------



## Round-2 (Jul 20, 2009)

TD4 ES premium.

Pretty sedate compared to most here huh, family man wheels


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

skellan said:


> 993,996,997??????????


Good shout mate, I always wonder about so called "911" owners...


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

DanJ said:


> Its funny you should mntion that. I;ve had three already and i love them. One was over 700bhp with a pair of GT35's (i'll dig out the pics). I love them so much that i went and bought one last night lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, I had one for a while. It was featured in Revs once, before I got it. She was nicely modded, with a full HKS Exhaust system, bigger injectors, A/F unit, digital boost controller with a wireless overtake button on the steering wheel. There were other goodies, but I can't for the life of me remmber them.

Predator


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Predator said:


> LOL, I had one for a while. It was featured in Revs once, before I got it. She was nicely modded, with a full HKS Exhaust system, bigger injectors, A/F unit, digital boost controller with a wireless overtake button on the steering wheel. There were other goodies, but I can't for the life of me remmber them.
> 
> Predator


very nice. i tryed insurance quote on 1 of these just before i bought my bmw but insurance company just laughed at me.


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

its a 2002 996 im 26 pay £700 a year fully comp with my girlfriend who is 22 as a named driver


----------



## rsvr (Aug 29, 2009)

Fck me! I paid £1,300 fully comp on my Audi S3! And I'd been driving 9 years.

Looking into an Audi RS4 in about a year or so after I am married. Use a motorbike for the daily commute so I could argue with the missus that V8 fuel consumption won't be an issue!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

a 2001 bmw got it cheap of a kind gentleman who hurt his back so did not use it for years and used his wifes people carrier, its immaculate still 9 years on, im gonna put some miles on it as i find it a great reliable car:thumb:


----------



## mick armstrong (Nov 23, 2005)

landrover defender 90 hybrid 4ltr diesel


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

**** me! I have to have the crappest motor on here. A 1.2 Corsa. Feeeel the powahh


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

ahh a thread i feel at home on :thumb:

Toyota supra UK spec with some tasteful mods

http://s223.photobucket.com/albums/dd305/_VenoM__2007/?action=view&current=i15688.jpg


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I got a van and i love it.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Golf gti turb


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Grande punto


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Currently driving a didicar - infact weeman is test driving it for me in this pic! :thumb:

(oh noooo, not this pic AGAIN! PMSL) :lol:

Top Gear should do a special on these things!  :thumb:


----------



## douglas (Apr 9, 2009)

^^^^^LOL^^^^^

lucky enough to have 3 motors.

04 VW Caddy van for work

1993 Mazda RX7 R2 Type Twin Turbo for the weekends.

1990 Citroen AXGT Track car with 16v engine conversion on throttle bodies! YEAH BABY!!


----------



## andzlea69 (Feb 14, 2009)

here goes my embarrassing moment ! although cars dont interest me i have my trusty Rover 420 turbo diesel ! .... brace for abuse .........

i love my stonking crf 450 tho ! bikes are the way forward


----------



## Mullen (Oct 4, 2009)

Saxo 1.1 with optional extras of 2 heavily kerbed trims and two missing trims.


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

I Change my car more than i change my underwear,I am a Noghtmare.

Current Toy is a White BMW M3 but have a few others.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Bradz said:


> I Change my car more than i change my underwear,I am a Noghtmare.
> 
> Current Toy is a White BMW M3 but have a few others.


good lad, if i could insure a m3 id have 1, but ill make do with my 328i for the min


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Currently driving a didicar - infact weeman is test driving it for me in this pic! :thumb:
> 
> (oh noooo, not this pic AGAIN! PMSL) :lol:
> 
> Top Gear should do a special on these things!  :thumb:


hahahahaha thats a quialty pic of the weeman


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a grey BMW 530i M Sport (E60 with 258BHP), 55 plate. Got 19" alloys and full leather interior.

I love it!!


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

Got a Audi A3 1.8t which my mrs drives most of the time and i'm just getting a bmw 318i


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

stole this off the uk focus forum....but mine is an exact same car as this but w/out red brake callipers


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

LDV minibus with leather interior and scotland flag on the outside quarter panels.

absolutely love it!


----------



## uk-lion (Nov 7, 2009)

This is my 1970 Pontiac Firebird Formula 400.

Not as fast as some of the nice looking jap stuff so far in this thread but, it sounds and looks better thats for sure, also my 72 Mach 1 Mustang i had before i got my Firebird


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Captain Hero said:


> Grande punto


Woop. Good lad :thumb:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> stole this off the uk focus forum....but mine is an exact same car as this but w/out red brake callipers


my mate has the focus rs and good god that goes well, tunes to 357bhp very nice.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I have a grey BMW 530i M Sport (E60 with 258BHP), 55 plate. Got 19" alloys and full leather interior.
> 
> I love it!!


bet that goes well. big car but still quick, bet its good on long journeys, well fuel wont be good but the drive must be nice


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

uk-lion said:


> This is my 1970 Pontiac Firebird Formula 400.
> 
> Not as fast as some of the nice looking jap stuff so far in this thread but, it sounds and looks better thats for sure, also my 72 Mach 1 Mustang i had before i got my Firebird
> 
> ...


Now thats what you call a car :thumb: very nice indeed


----------



## uk-lion (Nov 7, 2009)

gymfit said:


> Now thats what you call a car :thumb: very nice indeed


thank you very much


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Black E36 BMW 1.6, called Harry


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> hay guys,
> 
> just fought id ask if we have any petrol heads on here?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I fail miserably. Being a 40+ Dad with a large tribe, it is a people carrier for me, Fiat Ulysse, 2.0D, although it has a lot of "toys" on board, most of which are never used.

Don't mock me, this could be you one day.


----------



## rsvr (Aug 29, 2009)

A few Ford Focuses mentioned on here. I honestly try and like them but I just can't. They are like adult Fiestas.

Also, modified cars. What's going on there then? Tasteful mods - fine (engine tuning, exhaust alterations etc). Chav mods > Body kits that don't fit properly on sh!t cars, 20" wheels on Corsas, smoked brake lights on Saxos and the rest.... why do people do it? Why not save their money and get a better car?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Hahaha a Mini Cooper, dont care if its a girls car I love it!


----------



## Wolfboy (Dec 23, 2009)

E60 2007 M5 with DMS Tune to 548bhp and Kelleners Exhaust system.

Its is quite simply the worst car i have ever owned and i can't wait to get rid of it! Its gearbox is rubbish and so jerky, the car does 18mpg on a run of 13mpg is you drive it like a maniac in M mode. The car has had many i drive faults and the leather interior is already showing signs of wear after just 18K!

Oh and just had a new gearbox, hydraulic clutch and something else costing 10K but all under warranty! Thank God!

Don't buy one they are only good on a track! :cursing:


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

Saab 9000, i love it.


----------



## rsvr (Aug 29, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Hahaha a Mini Cooper, dont care if its a girls car I love it!


That depends on:

a). What colour it is

B) . If it has an 'S' designation after the cooper

:lol:


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

Mk2 Golf Gti with a 20v engine/gearbox conversion, year and a half on its still not finished. There is always more parts to buy!!!


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Audi A5 3ltr derv in red.

And if you had asked me 20 years ago that id enjoy driving a diesel id have :lol: .

This one has some GRUNT, the tax man dont clobber me (to much) and i get 40mpg on a charge.

How things change, although ive got me eyes on a GTR next time round, oh boy.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

rsvr said:


> That depends on:
> 
> a). What colour it is
> 
> ...


a) Red

B) no :lol: I know I'm a girl haha

In fairness the reason I bought it is I need to the missus on the insurance to learn in it and its got the TLC XL and warranty so it wont cost me a penny for 3 years. When she passes she'll have it and I'll get myself a real car


----------



## rsvr (Aug 29, 2009)

Anyone like the Lancia Delta Integrale?

Love it for some reason. The Mrs thinks it's woeful though and would be embarrassed to have it sat on the driveway.


----------



## seppuku (Dec 6, 2008)

Currently drive a VW Corrado G60 - lowered on adjustable coilovers, smaller pulley on the supercharger, chipped, oil cooler etc etc.

Looking for something newer shortly though - maybe a Seat Leon Cupra R


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

rsvr said:


> Anyone like the Lancia Delta Integrale?
> 
> Love it for some reason. The Mrs thinks it's woeful though and would be embarrassed to have it sat on the driveway.


Yes, Yes and Yes:thumbup1: - as i can remember when having a RS2000 made you a hero, having an Intergrale made you a God.

Just gota love the old motors, seems strange now that an 8 sec 0-60 is seen as slowwwww.....give me a 2.8inj crappy any day.:cool:


----------



## matt3178 (May 20, 2006)

iv probley already answered this?

1989 mk2 golf gti 16v with coilovers & bbs rm's

1996 T4 transporter lowered with borbet A wheels


----------



## peach924 (Oct 14, 2009)

Mullen said:


> Saxo 1.1 with optional extras of 2 heavily kerbed trims and two missing trims.


haha ditto minus the heavily kerbed trims and only one hubcap missing. but i also have a classic 1985 porsche 924


----------



## Wolfboy (Dec 23, 2009)

God said:


> If that's the worst car you've owned your not doing too bad. Care to swap?!


At the moment with the roads being so bad im driving my wife Skoda Octavia VRS and actually dont want to give it back. Going to get myself an Audi a8 4.2tdi at easter when the new model arrives.

Anyway yes I would swap and on a wet or even damp day you would want to give it me back! :cursing:


----------



## dannova12 (Aug 26, 2005)

heres what im driving at the moment


----------



## Buddhist Palm (Aug 11, 2009)

VW golf GTI 25 anniversary 1.8t


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

fabia vrs and did have a nice mr2 turob too but sold that

looking to get a new car now got ip to 12k to play with

dont want nothing too silly on petrol tax and insurance and that needs regular servicing every few thousands miles


----------



## 01782rob (Aug 24, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> Dont laugh but a Fiat Stilo Arbath


nout wrong with tha, i got one, love it 2 bits


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rsvr said:


> Anyone like the Lancia Delta Integrale?
> 
> Love it for some reason. The Mrs thinks it's woeful though and would be embarrassed to have it sat on the driveway.


awesome cars,a guy round the corner from me has had one in his driveway slowly rotting away for about 15 years now,its heartbreaking!!

A few mates had them back in the day,one had a bright yellow evo (or evo2 cant remember) that thing was a beast


----------



## Dazzaboy (Jan 5, 2010)

I drive this :cool2:

http://s230.photobucket.com/albums/ee267/Darylness/?action=view&current=Floydthevan030.jpg" target="_blank">







" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

I can get approximately 60mph out of this bad boy :thumb:

Peace.


----------



## rsvr (Aug 29, 2009)

dannova12 said:


> heres what im driving at the moment


What mpg do you get from the RX-7? Is it really a bit like having a hole in your fuel tank?



glanzav said:


> fabia vrs and did have a nice mr2 turob too but sold that
> 
> looking to get a new car now got ip to 12k to play with
> 
> dont want nothing too silly on petrol tax and insurance and that needs regular servicing every few thousands miles


I reckon a VAG turbo petrol car - Leon Cupra R, Audi S3, Golf GTi etc.

Or my mrs has a BMW 120d - impressive as hell for a diesel - you coudl try one of those? (still returns an indicated average of 38mpg when we hammer it)


----------



## Mullen (Oct 4, 2009)

peach924 said:


> haha ditto minus the heavily kerbed trims and only one hubcap missing. but i also have a classic 1985 porsche 924


Only one? your not living im afraid! Take it the Porsche is for weekend drives? Unfortunatly for me i just have the saxomobile rattling around at the weekends.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

dannova12 said:


> heres what im driving at the moment


veilside styleee


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

dannova12 said:


> heres what im driving at the moment


that looks to me a rx7 very nice,

i used to work for a body shop called spray point body works who done all the body modification work for dragon preformance.

i helped modifiy some very nice rx7's. but driving them was the best thing. i also modified my old escort van down there which is below  but i sold her but wish i hadent. i built that van from a rusty old escort van. and after months of working all weekend on her, putting in new floor, arches ect ect. endless amounts of body work it came out lush and was very happy :thumb:

van 1.bmp

van ..bmp


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

the van

van 1.bmp


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

cant remember if i posted already, cant be assed looking back

BMW 318ci coupe, cream leather etc


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Porsche RS60 Spider.... Up for sale soon if anyones interesested... :whistling:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

this is my actual car :cough:

i was lying about the focus

oh....and pay no attention to who it says is driving....its really me


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> this is my actual car :cough:
> 
> i was lying about the focus
> 
> oh....and pay no attention to who it says is driving....its really me


Sunday driver....  ...................................


----------



## kitten30 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ford Focus ST  x


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Ford Fiesta, same as this:










Does me well tbh. Not sure what car I want next, I want something unique, not common as muck though.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

280bhp toyota glanza pocket rocket


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^That one looks nice mate, most I see about are absolute heaps, just badly conditioned, and really tatty.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

essexboy said:


>


thats defnately a weeman car...:laugh:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

my old school 4th gen prelude


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

What ever I can break into :whistling:


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

2.0 Clio Sport 172. It will go one day for a Civic Type R EP3.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Iv got a wee yaris t sport  love it to be honest great on petrol. But im hunting for something new as iv kina out grown my wee bus lol.


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

i have a 2.7v6 hyundai coupe, modded quite alot

stainless race headers and cat back

raceing plugs and leads

intake spacer

lightweight flywheel and racing clutch

sri intake

engine damper (stops the engine moving when you floor it)

lowerd 30mm

alloys

upgraded breaks and pads (drilled and grooved)

few external mods and alot of internal mods and sound system

looking at either a audi A5 3.0l quattro or integra type r dc5


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

ive got a 3 wheel reliant robin......


----------



## tuck8r (Aug 15, 2007)

d40 nissan navara


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

A rubbish Saab 93 turbo...which is gonna get traded in soon if its not careful !!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Q7....to be fair is the missus car but its a beast to drive 

mine is a vectra....guess who got the short straw haha


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

Well I thought I should bring my ride to the party, and here it is, my metro 6r4 

Still needs alot of work doing, should be done by the summer :thumbup1:

Can't wait to tear up the roads and show them saxo boys that im the daddy :cool2:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Markc said:


> Well I thought I should bring my ride to the party, and here it is, my metro 6r4
> 
> Still needs alot of work doing, should be done by the summer :thumbup1:
> 
> Can't wait to tear up the roads and show them saxo boys that im the daddy :cool2:


Lmao, thats some serious kit, does the back door still open?!


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

DEJ said:


> Lmao, thats some serious kit, does the back door still open?!


No, had them welded shut because the engine is going where the back seats are so don't need to use them.


----------



## B_RAW (Dec 18, 2009)

Senn some nice cars in here

I drive a Honda integra DC2 Type R.

Spec List:

Adjustable Suspension, Close ratio gearbox, Fujitsubo Exhaust( Sounds mean when you hit Vtec). An a bit of JDM eye candy to :tongue:

http://s424.photobucket.com/albums/pp326/bilaal_malik/?action=view&current=P1504081737.jpg" target="_blank">







" border="0" alt="In all its glory"></a>


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

44carl44 said:


>


OMG WHERE DID you buy that from, not from devon buy any chance? my mate had the excact same car same wheels the lot? thats either his old 1 or this is just freaky


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

FTO MiVEC, in R32 pearl white and Cosworth Blue.


----------

